# Vos Animaux > Chiens >  Chiens guides d'aveugles : Exploitation animale... ou pas ?

## Melmene

_Bonsoir_,

Il se trouve que l'on vient de me faire la remarque que je ne manquais pas d'air de venir parler de chiens guides sur un forum dont le but est de sauver des animaux en danger, exploités... Et hier justement je lisais un post concernant Handichien, ou une personne tenait des propos similaires : les chiens d'assistance sont malheureux et exploités.

Je comprends bien que d'un point de vue purement technique, le fait d'utiliser un animal dans un but précis est de l'exploitation animale. Mais ce que je vois, moi, c'est le respect et le bien-être de l'animal, ses envies, son bonheur.

J'ai donc jugé intéressant d'ouvrir un post dont le but est de répondre aux questions que certains se posent concernant le bien-être des chiens guides (je ne connais pas suffisamment Handichien pour parler en leur nom, mais ça se rejoint sur beaucoup de points). Je souhaitais vous exposer la réalité du quotidien des chiens guides et contrer les fausses idées que l'on peut se faire lorsqu'on ne connait pas bien.



*Qui suis-je ?* 

Je me présente brièvement pour que vous compreniez mon point de vue. Je suis éducatrice de chiens guides d'aveugles, diplômée. Je travaille à l'école de chiens guides depuis 2009. J'ai éduqué une dizaine de chiens guides, ai travaillé avec des dizaines de familles d'accueil, et travaillé avec un grand nombre de personnes déficientes visuelles. Les éducateurs s'occupent du chien de A à Z. Depuis son arrivée de l'élevage, jusqu'à la remise. Puis ils remettent le chien à la personne déficiente visuelle, et assurent le suivi des équipes. (J'en reparlerai ultérieurement).



*D'où viennent les chiots ?* 

Ils viennent à 95% du CESECAH, un élevage géré par la fédération des associations de chiens guides d'aveugles. Cet élevage ne vend pas ses chiots mais les donne aux écoles de chiens guides fédérées un peu partout en France, et à Handichien. Bien sûr, le mot "élevage" me fait frémir, tout comme vous. Mais j'ai fait un stage là-bas dans le cadre de ma formation : C'est un paradis pour chiens, ni plus ni moins. Pas de profit, pas de rendement, pas d'appât du gain. Les chiennes sont dans des familles tout le temps, elles viennent à l'élevage pour la saillie, puis peu de temps avant la mise bas. Lorsque les chiots sont sevrés, à deux mois et demi, elles retournent dans leurs familles. Les locaux sont super. Tout est fait pour que les chiennes et leurs petits soient bien et épanouis. Il y a des salles d'éveil avec plein de jouets, des piscines de balles, des trucs de toutes les couleurs, de toutes les textures, sur lesquels ils peuvent marcher, grimper, ramper, glisser... Ils leurs passent aussi des enregistrements de bruits de la vie tous les jours (cris d'animaux, trafic routier, téléphone, musique, orage, sonnette, rires...). Ils les habituent à la manipulation. Ils ont des espaces extérieurs aménagés avec des jouets et des agrès pour leur éveil. Bien sûr ils n'ont pas accès à l'extérieur tout de suite, cela dépend de leur âge, des vaccins etc (ce n'est pas ma spécialité, je ne saurais pas dire en détail, mais il y a un protocole précis). Les conditions d'hygiène sont rigoureusement respectées, selon un protocole établi par l'école vétérinaire. Pour ceux que ça intéresse, j'ai pas mal de photos de ce centre d'élevage.

Les 5% des chiots restants sont les "non retrievers", que le CESECAH ne fait pas. Donc les bergers allemands et les barbets, en ce qui concerne notre école (chaque école choisit les races avec lesquelles elle veut travailler). Ils proviennent d'élevages rigoureusement sélectionnés pour leur sérieux et la qualité des chiens issus de ces élevages (d'un point de vue santé physique et mentale). 

Dans le cadre de ma formation d'éducatrice, je devais rédiger un mémoire sur le sujet de mon choix. Je voulais le faire sur la réorientation de chiens de refuge comme chiens guides. Pour cela, je souhaitais former au moins trois chiens issus de refuges et en faire des chiens guides. Cela m'a été refusé. Les critères en terme de santé sont assez strictes. Ils veulent être sûrs que le chien a le moins de risques possibles d'être atteint de tares oculaires, de dysplasie et autre. Donc ils souhaitent connaître précisément l'arbre généalogique des chiots. Mais je sais que dans certaines écoles, cela se fait. Les tout premiers chiens guides formés en France étaient d'ailleurs des chiens de refuge.




*Quelles sont les méthodes d'éducation utilisées ?* 

La quasi-totalité des éducateurs de chiens guides de France utilise le clicker training et les méthodes positives. Nous partons sur le principe que le chien doit être épanoui pour mener à bien sa mission, et que l'éducation ne peut pas, et ne doit pas se faire par la force et la contrainte, car, même au delà du bien être de l'animal, de toute façon cela ne tiendrait pas dans la durée, et le chien refuserait de travailler une fois remis à son maître déficient visuel. Donc nous cherchons à donner envie au chien, à trouver sa motivation ultime (généralement la nourriture ou le jeu), et à nous en servir pour qu'il soit dans son intérêt de réaliser les tâches que nous lui apprenons, de lui-même. La base du guidage est la prise d'initiative. Si le chien était contraint, ou avait peur de la réprimande, cela casserait toute initiative, il serait passif et n'oserait rien proposer. Or c'est le contraire que nous voulons. Nous voulons un chien épanoui qui se dira que s'il propose de contourner un obstacle, il sera récompensé par son maître qui sera content de lui.

Au cours de l'éducation du chien, l'éducateur réalise de nombreuses sorties "sous bandeau" (les yeux bandés donc) sous la surveillance d'un collègue. C'est très intéressant, et nous permet souvent de nous rendre compte que nous devions induire certains comportements que nous pensions acquis, et que finalement le chien ne reproduit pas si nous ne l'aiguillons pas inconsciemment. Cela nous permet donc de vérifier quels points doivent être perfectionnés, afin que toutes les initiatives proviennent du chien, et pas de l'éducateur, qui ne sait pas où il est, ni quels obstacles et difficultés il va rencontrer, et doit donc s'en remettre entièrement au chien. Un certificat d'aptitude national a été mis en place par la fédération et est désormais obligatoire pour pouvoir remettre un chien guide. Ce certificat est constitué de trois épreuves : ville, campagne et obéissance. Les trajets sont réalisés sous bandeau par l'éducateur, suivi par un examinateur qui note la performance du chien selon un barème très précis. Un chien a trois essais par épreuve. S'il échoue trois fois, il ne pourra pas devenir chien guide. Pardon pour cette digression, revenons à nous moutons !

Si le chien avait peur de son éducateur et des réprimandes, cela ne pourrait pas fonctionner, car il attendrait les ordres, mais ne proposerait rien de lui-même, or l'éducateur sous bandeau (ou le maître déficient visuel) ne peuvent pas savoir quels ordres donner lorsqu'il y a un obstacle par exemple, donc cela ne marcherait pas. Le chien doit oser la "désobéissance intelligente". C'est à dire, par exemple, sur un trottoir que le maître prend chaque jour, un beau matin il y a des travaux, et un trou en plein milieu. Le chien va proposer de contourner le trou. Le maître pense que le chien se trompe ou désobéit, car il pense pouvoir passer tout droit. Donc il va bloquer le chien dans le harnais, et insister en lui demandant d'aller tout droit. Le chien doit donc désobéir et emmener le maître là où il faut. Cela ne peut se faire que dans le cadre d'une bonne relation, de confiance et de respect mutuel. 



*Méthode positive ? Un chien obsédé par la croquette, très peu pour moi !

*Nous nous servons des récompenses gustatives pour faciliter et accélérer l'apprentissage. Nos petits labradors sont très gourmands, il serait dommage de ne pas en faire un atout ! Ils sont récompensés systématiquement au début, puis progressivement de moins en moins. Enfin, à la fin de l'éducation, il n'y a plus ni clicker, ni récompenses gustatives. Le chien a appris petit à petit quel comportement il devait avoir dans telle ou telle situation, et cela devient naturel pour lui, tant et si bien qu'il n'a plus besoin d'une croquette pour obéir. Il ne "travaille" pas dans le but d'obtenir une croquette. Elles sont seulement utilisées pour leur montrer ce que nous souhaitons de leur part, et leur donner envie de le faire. Mais une fois l'apprentissage terminé, la croquette est supprimée et le chien travaille tout de même.



*Les chiens guides sont des esclaves, forcés de travailler !

*Pour eux ce n'est pas un travail, c'est une activité physique et intellectuelle, au même titre que l'agility, le cani-cross ou l'obé-rythmée (bien que moins physique pour le chien, j'en conviens). Les chiens guides adorent ça, ça se voit, c'est indéniable. Ils sont contents d'apprendre, d'être stimulés, de restituer leurs apprentissages. C'est un besoin chez le chien que d'avoir une activité intellectuelle. La recherche de solution est très appréciée des chiens. Lorsqu'une situation un peu complexe se présente (comme un trottoir obstrué par un véhicule par exemple), le chien est content et remue de plus en plus la queue à mesure que l'on s'approche de l'obstacle, parce qu'il sait qu'il va être sollicité, que l'on va s'en remettre à lui, et que l'on sera content de lui. Il cherche une solution et est tout content lorsqu'il a trouvé, tout comme les chiens de décombres sont contents de trouver la personne perdue. 

Et si ce n'est pas le cas, si le chien n'aime pas ça, n'a pas envie -c'est rare mais ça arrive-, cela se voit rapidement. Tous les chiens sont contents de partir en ville s'exercer, ils sont tout excités lorsqu'ils comprennent que l'on va les y emmener, et se bousculent pour enfiler le harnais. Mais si un chien n'a pas envie, est mollasson parce que pas motivé, nous lui fichons la paix, et il est réformé. (cf le chapitre sur la réforme)
*

Oui, mais sont-ils heureux ? 

*Les chiens guides sont avec leur maître 24h/24. Ce n'est pas le cas de beaucoup de chiens... Ils sont le centre de l'attention de leur maître et des autres. On s'occupe d'eux tous les jours. Ils font de longues balades tous les jours. On leur parle, leur demande des choses, les stimule intellectuellement. Que demander de plus ?

Demandez à un maître de chien guide, tous vous le diront ! Leur chien guide, c'est leurs yeux, une partie d'eux-mêmes, c'est un ami, un membre de la famille à part entière. Ce ne sont pas des objets utilisés pour faciliter le déplacement. C'est une aide précieuse à l'autonomie, mais aussi un compagnon de chaque instant. 

Certains déficients visuels, tout comme les bien-voyants, n'aiment pas les chiens, on est d'accord. Eh bien dans ce cas ils n'en demandent pas ! D'autres solutions existent, sans présenter les contraintes que le chien guide, -étant avant tout un chien- présente. (perte de poils, bave, obligation de le sortir plusieurs fois par jour, de s'en occuper, coût de l'entretien...). De toute façon, nous nous rendrions compte que la personne ne souhaite pas réellement un chien lors des différents entretiens qui ont lieu préalablement.

Les maîtres de chiens guides ont des devoirs et des obligations vis à vis de leur chien, et les écoles veillent à ce qu'ils soient scrupuleusement respectés. Le chien guide reste la "propriété" de l'école, même après sa remise, afin que nous gardions un droit de regard sur la façon dont il est traité, et puissions le retirer à tout moment si nous en éprouvons la nécessité. Le maître a des obligations concernant la fréquence des sorties "besoins", des sorties "détente", du jeu, du brossage. Nous sommes intransigeants sur la qualité de la nourriture, ainsi que l'interdiction de donner quoique ce soit en dehors des repas. La ration alimentaire est également surveillée, afin d'éviter l'obésité et les soucis de santé qui vont avec. Il arrive que des chiens soient temporairement retirés à leur maître pour une "cure d'amincissement" si ce dernier ne parvient pas à le faire mincir lui-même. Il est arrivé que nous recevions des appels pour suspicion de maltraitance. Ce fut pris très au sérieux, et une enquête fut menée. Il m'est personnellement arrivé de reprendre une chienne car je doutais fortement de son bien être. 

Bien sûr, il y a des maîtres de chiens guides qui ne sont pas gentils avec leur chien, qui lui crient dessus, voire lui secoue les puces s'il n'obéit pas. C'est malheureux, mais je ne peux pas le nier, ça arrive. Mais n'y a-t-il pas des propriétaires de chiens de compagnie qui malmènent leurs chiens ? Etes vous pour autant contre les animaux de compagnie ? La différence est que là, nous sommes propriétaires du chien et pouvons le retirer à tout moment si nous estimons que les engagements pris par le maître déficient visuel ne sont pas respectés, sans devoir nous justifier aux yeux de la loi comme ce serait le cas dans la situation d'un particulier qui maltraite son chien. C'est donc moins difficile à résoudre que dans le cas où c'est un propriétaire de chien de compagnie qui violente son chien, cas où on se retrouve souvent impuissant.
*


Mais comment pouvez-vous savoir si le chien est malheureux ou maltraité ? Le maître ne le dira pas !

*Nous ne lâchons pas nos équipes dans la nature comme ça ! Une fois que le choix chien-maître a été fait, après plusieurs essais guidage et compagnie, la remise se fait sur une période de deux semaines, à l'école de chiens guides et chez la personne, afin d'apprendre les automatismes, les bons réflexes, les bons mots, et de savoir décrypter les comportements de son chien. 

Ensuite un suivi téléphonique très régulier est réalisé. Puis deux mois après la remise, nous suivons la personne sur un trajet dans son quartier, à l'insu du chien -mais pas de la personne !- (donc en nous cachant en mode détective privé) pour ne pas que le chien soit perturbé par notre présence. Cela nous permet de donner des conseils à la personne, de constater si le déplacement se passe bien, mais aussi nous nous rendons compte rapidement si la personne a été honnête sur la fréquence de ses sorties, etc. On peut voir l'état du chien, et constater d'éventuels mauvais traitements, tant dans l'état du chien que dans son attitude envers son maître.

Puis, 4 mois plus tard, donc 6 mois après la remise, il y a à nouveau un suivi de même nature. Cependant, celui-ci a plus d'impact, puisqu'il est le moment de la signature du contrat de mise à disposition. Concrètement, ce contrat permet de faire un peu pression sur la personne si elle n'applique pas les consignes de l'éducateur. Le contrat n'est signé que lorsque nous sommes pleinement satisfaits de l'équipe déficient visuel/chien guide. Mais même après signature, le chien reste toujours "propriété" de l'école et peut être retiré s'il le faut.

6 mois plus tard (donc un an après la remise) a lieu le suivi annuel. Puis tous les ans. Bien sûr, c'est le planning "minimum" de suivis. Si la personne en éprouve le besoin (si elle rencontre des soucis dans ses déplacements ou avec son chien), ou si nous avons des doutes sur le bien-être du chien ou la qualité du déplacement, il se peut que nos visites soient plus régulières. Des bilans écrits sont rédigés après chaque suivi téléphonique ou sur place.

Enfin, le maître a obligation d'envoyer à l'école un bilan de suivi vétérinaire une fois par an. Cette fiche, pré-rédigée par nos soins, est remplie par le vétérinaire qui doit indiquer pour chaque point (oreilles, yeux, poids, pattes, articulations...) si l'état est "bon", "à surveiller" ou "nécessite traitement", avec des précisions éventuelles.

Et puis le monde des déficients visuels est petit... Nous connaissons toujours quelqu'un qui connait quelqu'un etc. Donc nous avons très souvent des échos de ce qui se passe et ce qui se dit. Il ne faut pas tout prendre pour argent comptant, mais nous arrivons à avoir des informations de cette façon également.
*

Que deviennent les chiens réformés ?

*Resto chinois, au kilo ! Pardon. Les réformés, pour raison de santé ou de comportement, ont plusieurs options. Cela se fait au cas par cas, en fonction du chien et de ses spécificités. En priorité, il est envisagé une réorientation en tant que "chien dit thérapeute". C'est à dire que le chien ira dans un institut pour personnes handicapées, une maison de retraite, ou dans une famille avec un enfant ou une personne autiste ou handicapée. Bien sûr, cela est très surveillé. Il doit y avoir un réel projet derrière cette demande. Le chien doit être sous la responsabilité d'une personne en pleine capacité physique et intellectuelle de s'occuper d'un animal. Lorsque le chien va dans un institut ou maison de retraite, il ne vit généralement pas là-bas, mais chez un des membres du personnel, avec qui il rentre le soir et les weekends. Les activités doivent être définies clairement, et avoir un objectif thérapeutique, tout en restant toujours dans le respect du chien, de ses besoins et de son bien-être. 

Si cela n'est pas possible (car les chiens ne sont pas tous compatibles avec cette réorientation), le chien est proposé à l'adoption en tant que chien de compagnie. Sa famille d'accueil a priorité. Si elle ne peut pas le garder, nous avons une longue liste de personnes ayant postulé pour adopter un chien. Ces personnes sont sélectionnées sur dossier. Nous n'acceptons pas toutes les demandes. Et n'importe quel chien n'est pas proposé à n'importe qui. Nous faisons très attention au contenu du dossier (lieu de vie, situation familiale, durée et fréquence des absences...) afin d'être sûr que le chien se plaira dans sa nouvelle maison, et que cela fonctionnera bien. Nous assurons également un suivi téléphonique par la suite. Jamais aucun de nos chiens réformés ne finira sur le mauvais coin ou dans un refuge.
*

Et les retraités ?

*Aux 8-9 ans du chien, le maître doit faire un bilan gériatrique pour voir si le chien est encore suffisamment en forme pour continuer. S'il a des soucis de santé, ou tout simplement s'il a perdu l'envie, le chien est mis à la retraite. Cette décision peut venir du maître, mais également de l'école. Là aussi, plusieurs possibilités.

La quasi totalité des maîtres déficients visuels gardent leur chien à la retraite chez eux. Soit ils repassent à la canne blanche jusqu'à la fin de vie du chien retraité, puis reprennent un nouveau chien guide par la suite. Soit, s'ils peuvent se permettre d'avoir deux chiens à la maison, le retraité et le nouveau chien guide cohabitent. Cela se passe très bien !

Parfois, le maître ne souhaitant pas repasser à la canne blanche et ne pouvant pas gérer deux chiens, décide de faire placer son chien. Souvent il a parmi ses proches des personnes désireuses d'accueillir le chien retraité. Si ce n'est pas le cas, l'école s'occupe de trouver une famille. Tout comme dans le cas d'un réformé, le chien est donc proposé à sa famille d'accueil, puis à des personnes de la liste d'attente précédemment évoquée. En revanche les chiens retraités ne sont pas proposés comme chiens-dits-thérapeutes, de par leur âge. Depuis 5 ans que je suis à l'école de chiens guides, il n'y a eu que deux chiens retraités à placer, c'est dire si c'est rare... Et les deux se sont immédiatement habitués à leur nouvelle famille.



*Justement, les chiens doivent être perturbés ! Entre l'élevage, la famille d'accueil, l'éducateur, le déficient visuel, éventuellement la famille d'adoption... Ils changent beaucoup de mains !

*En effet, n'importe quel chien ne pourrait pas encaisser ces changements. C'est la raison principale pour laquelle nous choisissons surtout des labradors, car ce sont des chiens extrêmement adaptables de manière générale. Ils sont habitués à changer de personne régulièrement dès leur plus jeune âge, et cela ne les émeut pas plus que ça. Ils sont contents où qu'ils soient, tant qu'ils reçoivent nourriture et câlins ! En revanche, les bergers allemands, généralement plus exclusifs, on parfois plus de mal à s'adapter à ces changements. Cela peut se traduire par de l'anxiété, le refus de s'alimenter, des aboiements intempestifs... Si le chien ne parvient pas à passer outre, cela est cause de réforme afin de le laisser tranquille.
*

Les chiens ne doivent pas être heureux lorsqu'ils sont à l'école. La vie en chenil ce n'est pas terrible...

*Entendons-nous bien, il ne s'agit pas d'un chenil comme chez les chasseurs, dans les élevages intensifs, ou les refuges (qui font comme ils peuvent, bien sûr, mais n'ont pas toujours les moyens d'avoir de superbes locaux). Notre chenil est tout neuf (inauguré il y a 1 an), il répond à des normes exigeantes, et a été pensé en partie par les éducateurs qui connaissent les besoins de leurs chiens. L'ancien chenil, qui était devenu un peu vétuste, nous avait permis de nous rendre compte de ce qui n'allait pas, et de ce qui serait bien de modifier pour le prochain. Donc certes, nous sommes une association, donc ce n'est pas non plus un Hilton pour chiens, mais on y est bien, (et eux aussi !!). Les chiens ne sont en box que la nuit et pendant la pause déjeuner. Le reste du temps, ils sont dans des parcs, à jouer ensemble, dans un bureau avec leur éducateur, en train de se faire toiletter, de faire des séances d'obéissance, ou bien en ville pour s'exercer. Les boxes sont assez spacieux (je n'ai pas le compas dans l'oeil, je ne vous donnerai donc pas d'estimation en m², mais de toute façon il y a une norme pour ça). Ils ont le chauffage au sol, les chiens y sont donc bien au chaud. On avait mis des espèces de tablettes un peu surélevées pour que les chiens ne soient pas à même le sol, mais finalement ils préféraient se coucher sur le sol chaud manifestement, et l'été à l'inverse, le sol est bien frais. Chaque box a une évacuation, en cas "d'accident" ou de gamelle d'eau renversée. Et bien évidemment, chaque box a une grande fenêtre. Les chiens sont généralement deux par box, sauf cas exceptionnels. Les cas exceptionnels sont les "pénibles" qui saoulent leur colocataire en voulant jouer sans cesse et l'empêchent de dormir. Ceux là passent donc la nuit seuls dans leur box, au calme. Nous avons aussi des boxes doubles, qui sont très spacieux. Ils servent par exemple quand il y a des bébés, pour pouvoir les mettre à plusieurs et leur installer plein de jouets. Pour les adultes également, on a toutes sortes d'occupations si nécessaire pour les temps passés en box (des kongs, des culbutos distributeurs de friandises, et autres jouets d'occupation du genre). Le directeur technique vit sur place et intervient en cas de besoin. 

D'ailleurs vous aviez peut-être su que des chiens ont été volés il y a 3 ans. C'était dans l'ancien chenil, qui n'était manifestement pas suffisamment sécurisé. Bien sûr, le nouveau chenil est au top de la sécurité, aucune intrusion n'est possible. Il y a des caméras partout, une alarme avec détecteur de mouvement dans chaque pièce, un système de verrouillage centralisé par ventouse de toutes les portes du bâtiment, des éclairages extérieurs avec détection de mouvements... Chaque déclenchement de l'alarme prévient les deux directeurs, qui vivent sur place pour l'un, et à 100m pour l'autre. Les vidéos des caméras sont accessibles aux directeurs peu importe où ils se trouvent. 

Les chiens ne restent quasiment jamais inactifs (hormis les temps de repos nécessaires bien entendu). Ils sont là pour être éduqués, ce n'est pas une pension, un élevage ou un refuge. Donc ils se détendent ensemble pendant que les éducateurs se préparent et s'organisent pour le départ, mais ensuite tout le monde décolle pour aller travailler en ville ou en campagne. 
*

Les chiens restent enfermés dans les véhicules sur un parking pendant que vous éduquez les autres ?*

Nous avons des super véhicules tout neufs, des Trafic spécialement équipés. Chaque Trafic a une capacité de 3 personnes et 8 chiens, dans des "boxes" de transport individuels. Le chien a la place de s'y tenir confortablement, de s'y retourner. Généralement ils se couchent et dorment. Les véhicules sont climatisés (même en stationnement) mais bien sûr nous nous mettons toujours à l'ombre quand il le faut. Nous avons de l'eau et des gamelles pour désaltérer les chiens sur place. Grosso modo, on se gare sur un parking, chaque éducateur avec ses chiens, et nous faisons des sorties de 30 à 45 minutes par chien, selon le temps dont nous disposons et les capacités de concentration du chien en fonction de son âge. Toujours un chien à la fois. Ensuite nous revenons au véhicule, rentrons le chien et en prenons un autre. Ceux qui ne travaillent pas se reposent tranquillement dans le véhicule en attendant leur tour. Puis à la fin de la demi-journée nous rentrons à l'école. Les chiens se détendent un moment en parc avant de rentrer en box pour la pause, ou de manger si c'est le soir.


*Les éducateurs ne doivent pas aimer beaucoup les chiens qu'ils éduquent pour s'en séparer si facilement à la fin.
*
S'il existait une vidéo du pot de ma première remise, vous rigoleriez bien... J'étais effondrée en larmes. Mais ce n'est pas tant de la tristesse, c'est plutôt de l'émotion. Emotion parce que ce chien, avec lequel on a travaillé étroitement pendant 1 an et demi, est devenu chien guide, et va changer la vie d'une personne déficiente visuelle. Emotion parce que la famille d'accueil vit un moment extrêmement intense. Emotion parce qu'on est fier de ce qu'on a accompli, fier de notre chien, qui n'était qu'un chiot joueur, qui fait plein de bêtises, et qui est devenu un chien guide. Et à chaque remise, l'émotion est là, on ne peut pas le nier (surtout pas moi, je crois que je ne trompe personne !). Alors oui, ça fait un pincement au coeur de savoir que notre chien s'en va, et qu'on ne le verra qu'aux suivis, que ce sera différent, ce ne sera plus "notre" chien, mais "son" chien. Le maître, ça n'est plus l'éducateur. Mais c'est beau, aussi, de voir ce lien super fort se tisser entre le chien et son maître. La complicité entre eux est incroyable. Et ça, c'est magique. ça nous fait oublier notre intérêt personnel, et notre tristesse de voir le chien partir est remplacée par la joie de ce qu'on a créé.





Voilà, je vais m'arrêter là pour ce soir, je vire dans l'émotionnel à l'eau de rose ! J'espère que ça vous a intéressé. Si vous avez des questions, j'y répondrai avec un immense plaisir. Si vous voulez débattre, n'hésitez pas, mais prière de rester courtois et respectueux. 

Merci à vous !

_
Pour le (mon ?) plaisir, je ne peux pas m'empêcher de mettre deux petites photos de ma première chienne, Ermione . La voilà chiot avec son frère (elle est au premier plan), et la deuxième photo, prise à la journée portes ouvertes quinze jours après sa remise à une jeune fille non-voyante. 

_

----------


## Galantine

Merci pour ton exposé que j'ai trouvé intéressant.

----------


## Houitie

Tu connais peut etre ma soeur Melmene? 
Elle a été en formation pas mal à Lyon, elle est éducatrice comme toi mais à Coubert.

----------


## Melmene

Je connais très bien deux éducatrices de Coubert (Virginie et Alexiane) qui étaient en formation avec moi. Je connais bien aussi Elodie mais il me semble qu'elle n'y travaille plus. Les autres je les connais de visu ou de nom.  :: 

Mais après réflexion, je ne crois qu'aucune des trois n'a de soeurs...   ::

----------


## Vero94

Merci de venir ici pour rétablir un peu les faits.
Je fais du bénévolat à l'école de Paris. Nous nous réunissont voyants et propriétaire de chiens guide pour une promenade dans les bois de Vincennes toutes les semaines. Cela permet aux chiens de passer un vrai moment de détente. Les maitres de chiens guide viennent parfois de loin et passe une bonne partie de la journée que pour cette activité, preuve que le bonheur de leur chiens est très importante.

J'ai eu l'occasion de partager avec des aveugles les moments angoissants d'un chien malade ou blessé. La séparation lors de la mise en retraite est un véritable drame.
Il faut avoir vu au moins une fois le comportement d'un chien guide qui est séparé de son maitre pour quelques minutes et qu'il le revoit. On a l'impression que la séparation a duré des jours. Mes bras ont gagnés quelques centimètres tellement il tire pour rejoindre leur amis!
La phrase assez classique mais qui est assez vrai est : avant les passants voyait un handicapé et se détournait, maintenant il voit le propriétaire d'un chien bien éduqué et ils viennent me parler.

Alors on vient bien que le chien "outil" est vraiment une caricature.

Bien sur il y a des abr**is. Il n'y pas de raison. Les aveugles sont des personnes et donc la proportion de c*ns est la même que chez les voyants. 
Quand le maitre et le chien forme un vrai couple comment ne pas être d'accord

----------


## fifine1

La conception du "chien outil" pour les chiens guides d'aveugles est à mon sens pleinement justifiée

J'explique 1 peu mon opinion je suis persuadée que ces chiens sont aimés du premier au dernier jour de leur vie par la famille qui l'élève d'abord et la personne non-voyante ensuite et qu'ils ne sont jamais maltraités par les gens qui s'en occupent ca j'en suis sure mais clairement c'est quoi 1 chien-guide c'est 1 serviteur qu'on a dressé pour qu'il devienne 1 gentil robot bien obéissant qui ne se plaint jamais, qui travaille sans rechigner les dimanches et jours fériés,qui ne s'absente pas qd son enfant a la varicelle et qui ne demande jamais d'augmentation et qui surtout ne compte pas ses heures supplémentaires et à mon avis c'est pour toutes ces raisons bien commodes qu'on utilise les chiens comme guides d'aveugles plutot que des êtres humains

Deuxième point qui me chiffonne c'est qu'on lui fait subir pas moins de 2 abandons au cours de sa vie ben oui c'est pour servir l'être humain alors c'est pas choquant ni cruel car on se justifie en disant que c'est 1 bonne cause mais clairement le chien lui il s'en fiche de servir 1 bonne cause tout ce qu'il voit c'est qu'il est séparé de la famille qui l'a élevé depuis ses 2 ou 3 mois et qu'il aime, on nie complétement le traumatisme du chien, alors quand 1 maitre lamba abandonne son chien c'est ignoble pour le chien par contre les chiens futurs guides qu'on sépare à 18 mois de leur famille de départ ils sont jamais traumatisés j'ai vraiment du mal à le croire

Pareil pour la retraite il s'est attaché à son maitre pendant des années et couic on le redéplace comme 1 pion sur 1 échiquier non j'adhérerais jamais à ce concept qui asservit l'animal au profit de l'humain qui lui se donne bonne conscience en se disant qu'il le traite bien, encore heureux qu'il le traite bien (du moins physiquement car pour moi du point de vue du chien affectivement c'est d'une cruauté sans bornes)
Pardon si j'en ai choqué certains mais c'est vraiment mon ressenti profond

----------


## DROIT DE VIE

> La conception du "chien outil" pour les chiens guides d'aveugles est à mon sens pleinement justifiée
> 
> J'explique 1 peu mon opinion je suis persuadée que ces chiens sont aimés du premier au dernier jour de leur vie par la famille qui l'élève d'abord et la personne non-voyante ensuite et qu'ils ne sont jamais maltraités par les gens qui s'en occupent ca j'en suis sure mais clairement c'est quoi 1 chien-guide c'est 1 serviteur *qu'on a dressé pour qu'il devienne 1 gentil robot bien obéissant qui ne se plaint jamais, qui travaille sans rechigner les dimanches et jours fériés,qui ne s'absente pas qd son enfant a la varicelle et qui ne demande jamais d'augmentation et qui surtout ne compte pas ses heures supplémentaires et à mon avis c'est pour toutes ces raisons bien commodes qu'on utilise les chiens comme guides d'aveugles plutot que des êtres humains*
> 
> Deuxième point qui me chiffonne c'est qu'on lui fait subir pas moins de 2 abandons au cours de sa vie ben oui c'est pour servir l'être humain alors c'est pas choquant ni cruel car* on se justifie en disant que c'est 1 bonne cause mais clairement le chien lui il s'en fiche de servir 1 bonne cause tout ce qu'il voit c'est qu'il est séparé de la famille qui l'a élevé depuis ses 2 ou 3 mois et qu'il aime, on nie complétement le traumatisme du chien, alors quand 1 maitre lamba abandonne son chien c'est ignoble pour le chien par contre les chiens futurs guides qu'on sépare à 18 mois de leur famille de départ ils sont jamais traumatisés j'ai vraiment du mal à le croire*
> 
> Pareil pour la retraite il s'est attaché à son maitre pendant des années et couic on le redéplace comme 1 pion sur 1 échiquier* non j'adhérerais jamais à ce concept qui asservit l'animal au profit de l'humain qui lui se donne bonne conscience en se disant qu'il le traite bien, encore heureux qu'il le traite bien (du moins physiquement car pour moi du point de vue du chien affectivement c'est d'une cruauté sans bornes)*
> Pardon si j'en ai choqué certains mais c'est vraiment mon ressenti profond


+ 1 OOO OOO !!!!

----------


## Vero94

Savez vous que le chien guide est le seul chien qui est éduqué pour savoir ne pas obéir à un ordre de son maitre? Il se doit d'évaluer le risque de son environnement et décider de lui même d'accepter ou pas d'avancer. On est assez loin du robot non?

Pour ce qui est des abandons je pense que vous ne comprenez pas le processus. La FA va régulièrement à l'école avec le chien qui donc connait l'environnement et les personnes qui y travaillent. Quand il rentre en formation les premières semaines il passe le week end avec sa FA. La séparation se fait en douceur. Quand je vois la joie du chien qui revient le lundi matin je suis sure que la douleur de la séparation est plus pour la FA que pour le chien. J'ai eu la joie d'avoir "mon" chien confié à quelqu'un qui souhaitait connaitre la FA. Quand on se rencontrait le chien me faisait une fête pas possible mais tout en restant hyper attentif à son maitre. Au moment du départ il n'avait aucun signe d'hésitation. Encore une fois c'était moi qui avait la larme à l'oeil, pas le chien.

Pour la retraite c'est pareil. Je ne connais pas un seul aveugle qui ne passe pas voir son chien régulièrement. Souvent d'ailleurs c'est quelqu'un de très proche qui le garde (famille ou ami). 
Ce qui est évident c'est que le chien n'a pas la notion de travail. Il fait les choses parce que ca lui plait. Essayer de convaincre un golden qui n'a pas envie et vous comprendrez de vous même. :: 

Je crois que de toute manière le lien ne s'explique pas. Il faut l'avoir vu pour y croire et l'apprécier.

----------


## inari

Avant de connaître une non voyante et son chien guide  j'avais aussi cette image de chien-robot qui est parfaitement dressé à la commande mais c'est vrai que dans la réalité c'est assez différent, le chien est pas du tout lobotomisé (contrairement à d'autres animaux de travail comme certains chevaux de club qui sont complétement lobotomisés et ne peuvent plus faire autre chose que ce à quoi ils sont conditionnés), ça m'a même étonné, en les cotoyant, de voir qu'en réalité ces chiens sont pas si "bien élevés" qu'on l'imagine de l'éxterieur (pour moi un chien guide ça faisait jamais de conneries c'était toujours parfait). La chienne que je connais le plus elle fait des bêtises, il lui arrive de désobéir ou de se déconcentrer pendant le travail, ce qui est plutôt rassurant sur son état mental justement  ::  

Après je trouve aussi que certains posts sont un peu trop optimiste. Par exemple quant à la fatigue du chien, ma copine m'a expliqué que sa première chienne était très très volontaire au travail et qu'elle se fatiguait beaucoup. Pour elle (ma copine) elle l'a fait trop travaillé pour sa santé et elle pense (après c'est peut-être juste son opinion à elle  ::  ) que ça a été une des causes de ses soucis de santé et de sa mise à la retraite assez précoce. 
Et quant au replacement je pense qu'effectivement c'est pas toujours aussi idyllique et ça peut-être mal vécu par le chien mais aussi par la personne "utilisatrice" du chien. 
J'avoue aussi que le coup des colliers étrangleurs je l'ai vu aussi sur plusieurs chiens guides (je suis plus attentive du coup maintenant  ::  ) et j'ai l'impression que pas mal de maîtres de chiens guides sont pas très sensibilisés à l'éducation positive (ou alors je n'ai vu que des gens dont les chiens venaient d'écoles plus traditionnelles). 

Bref le sujet me laisse assez mitigée, je comprends très bien que les personnes non ou mal voyantes aient envie et besoin de cet aide (et la relation entre maître et chien est en effet très forte et intéressante) mais pour moi il ne faut pas non plus idéaliser ce système, le chien guide reste un animal de travail, et je pense qu'on peut difficilement se prononcer de manière définitive, en l'état de nos connaissances en éthologie sur la part de volontaire et de soumission dans le travail animal  ::

----------


## fifine1

Non mais qu'on lui apprenne à obéir ou à désobéir c'est pas ca le problème le chien est "façonné" comme 1 robot quand même d'ailleurs les chiens qui ne rentrent pas dans le "moule" sont réformés

Aprés la "séparation en douceur" libre à vous de trouver ca acceptable pour moi il n'y a rien qui puisse justifier ces abandons successifs le chien ne choisit évidemment pas cette vie qu'on lui impose dés sa naissance il subit les changements et les séparations en plus d'une vie faite de bcp de contraintes, de discipline et d'ordres quand j'en vois 1 de chien guide à la télé je créve d'envie de le libérer de ce fichu harnais 
Pour la notion de travail ils font simplement ce pour quoi on les a "programmés" pendant des mois et des mois  :: 
Bref j'assume pleinement mon opinion trés "politiquement incorrecte" et elle est encore pire pour les chiens d'assistance "ouvre la porte, éteins la lumière, ramasse mes lunettes" ca me fait littéralement hérisser les cheveux sur la tête

----------


## lilou 92

Fifine, si je te pose la question "préfère tu rester 20 enfermé dans un appart avec 3 sorties par jour ou préfère tu passer 20 ans avec ton meilleur ami à te balader en ville" tu choisis quoi en toute honnêteté ?
Ces chiens là sont bien plus heureux que n'importe quel chien de compagnie qui ne peut pas aller au travail avec son maitre.

De toute façon, les gens qui ne comprenne pas le concept du chien guide sont des gens qui ne connaisse pas la relation qu'un chien guide a avec son proprio.

----------


## corinnebergeron

Ouais ... quand j'habitais dans le 20ème arrondissement un aveugle du quartier maltraitait son chien. Je l'ai signalé à l'école des chiens d'aveugles, je l'ai vu ensuite sans son chien (il pouvait se déplacer avec une canne blanche). Quelques temps après je vois devant chez lui une voiture de ladite école avec une cage vide dedans, le soir je guette et je le trouve en train de frapper son chien ... j'ai appelé, le chien a été retiré, mais quelqu'un m'a rappelé quelque temps après, en me disant qu'effectivement l'aveugle en question n'amenait jamais son chien pour se défouler, avait des soucis ... mais m'a bien fait comprendre que j'aurais dû ne rien dire ... c'était il y a dix ans, mais je me demande encore ce qu'est devenu KARI, le premier chien dont le type au tel m'a dit qu'il était "trop brutal" pour un aveugle ... 

Alors oui les aveugles ont besoin de chiens mais je pense qu'il faudrait bien surveiller ce qu'ils en font (ici même on a vu plusieurs chiens d'aveugle menacés d'eutha après la mort de leur maître) et non ... ce n'est pas une vie MARRANTE pour un chien.

Cà plait çà plait pas tant pis ... je ne remets absolument pas en cause le travail de tous ceux qui forment ces chiens, mais oui c'est de l'instrumentalisation.

----------


## fifine1

Non mais attends Lilou 92 le chien guide dans la rue il se balade pas il bosse il doit faire attention aux obstacles, aux trous, aux voitures ca demande bcp de concentration au chien je suis sure qu'au bout de 30 minutes comme ca il est bien fatigué le chien c'est pas des vacances pour lui


Pour moi rien ne vaut une vie de famille stable pour 1 chien ceux que leur famille garde de leurs 3 mois à leur mort sont plus heureux je pense si tous les chiens qui ne peuvent pas accompagner leurs maitres au travail sont malheureux alors tous les chiens de France sont malheureux

----------


## uli

Melmene, tu as tout dit. Presque tout est aussi valable pour handi'chien ! (ou presque, les handi'chiens ne sont pas dressés à "désobeir", inutile la personne étant voyante) 

Pour droit de vie et fifine :




> 1 gentil robot bien obéissant qui ne se plaint jamais, qui travaille sans rechigner les dimanches et jours fériés,qui ne s'absente pas qd son enfant a la varicelle et qui ne demande jamais d'augmentation et qui surtout ne compte pas ses heures supplémentaires et à mon avis c'est pour toutes ces raisons bien commodes qu'on utilise les chiens comme guides d'aveugles plutot que des êtres humains


Euh, je ne suis pas trop d'accord. Un chien guide (je pense) comme un handi-chien est avant tout un chien, avec ses défaut, ses qualités. Sauf qu'au lieu de lui apprendre "fait le beau" et "va chercher la balle", on lui apprend des choses utiles a son partenaire. Pour handi chien c'est apporte ce que je viens de faire tomber. Mais ce qui est le plus criant c'est qu'ils ont autant d'entrain pour aller ramasser une cuillère par terre que de jouer avec nous (voir plus !). 
Dans plusieurs de mes cours il est écrit : "le chien est un appreneur fou" => le chien tire du plaisir à apprendre si on sait le stimuler en positif. Et le milieu "naturel" du chien c'est l'homme, je pense respecter les principes éthologiques de mon chien en la formant pour handi chien donc. 




> _Deuxième point qui me chiffonne c'est qu'on lui fait subir pas moins de 2 abandons au cours de sa vie ben oui c'est pour servir l'être humain alors c'est pas choquant ni cruel car_* on se justifie en disant que c'est 1 bonne cause mais clairement le chien lui il s'en fiche de servir 1 bonne cause tout ce qu'il voit c'est qu'il est séparé de la famille qui l'a élevé depuis ses 2 ou 3 mois et qu'il aime, on nie complétement le traumatisme du chien, alors quand 1 maitre lamba abandonne son chien c'est ignoble pour le chien par contre les chiens futurs guides qu'on sépare à 18 mois de leur famille de départ ils sont jamais traumatisés j'ai vraiment du mal à le croire*


Ah, si seulement... ^^
Avec Handichien nous faisons des rotations de deux semaines une fois tous les 3 mois environs. Ma chienne n'a jamais été traumatisée. Elle est contente lorsque je suis la, oui. Mais si je ne suis pas la c'est loin d'être la fin du monde. Elle est tellement sociable ! Et les chiens que j'ai eu en rotation se sont tous adaptés au nouvel environnement rapidement.
Comment ignoble ? Je voudrais des précisions sur ce qualificatif que vous employez. Comment le savoir que c'est ignoble. Et tout dépend de l'éducation. Le gros écueil étant à éviter est l’hyper attachement (mais pour tout les chiens pas juste les chiens de travail). 




> Par exemple quant à la fatigue du chien, ma copine m'a expliqué que sa première chienne était très très volontaire au travail et qu'elle se fatiguait beaucoup.


C'est un point judicieux à aborder je trouve. Je pense que chaque chien a des capacité différentes en concentration et en physique. C'est à l'école des chiens de travail de choisir quel chien ira mieux pour quel type de personne. On ne mettra pas un chien qui se fatigue vite avec une personne qui fait beaucoup de sport. Et je pense que c'est un point à mettre en exergue lors de la formation des gens qui reçoivent un chien.

----------


## lilou 92

> Non mais attends Lilou 92 le chien guide dans la rue il se balade pas il bosse il doit faire attention aux obstacles, aux trous, aux voitures ca demande bcp de concentration au chien je suis sure qu'au bout de 30 minutes comme ca il est bien fatigué le chien c'est pas des vacances pour lui
> 
> 
> Pour moi rien ne vaut une vie de famille stable pour 1 chien ceux que leur famille garde de leurs 3 mois à leur mort sont plus heureux je pense si tous les chiens qui ne peuvent pas accompagner leurs maitres au travail sont malheureux alors tous les chiens de France sont malheureux


Ben oui il travaille et c'est justement pour ça que sa vie est plus épanouissante qu'un chien de compagnie ! C'est pareil lorsque tu fais de l'agility avec ton chien par exemple ou un quelconque autre sport, il fait autre chose que de s'ennuyer dans un appartement.

----------


## fifine1

De toutes façons je ne cherche à convaincre personne je donnais mon opinion trés tranchée sur la question c'est tout après c'est sur qu'en étant FA ou éducatrice on pouvait pas être du même avis  ::

----------


## malko

> Non mais qu'on lui apprenne à obéir ou à désobéir c'est pas ca le problème le chien est "façonné" comme 1 robot quand même d'ailleurs les chiens qui ne rentrent pas dans le "moule" sont réformés
> 
> *Aprés la "séparation en douceur" libre à vous de trouver ca acceptable pour moi il n'y a rien qui puisse justifier ces abandons successifs* le chien ne choisit évidemment pas cette vie qu'on lui impose dés sa naissance il subit les changements et les séparations en plus d'une vie faite de bcp de contraintes, de discipline et d'ordres quand j'en vois 1 de chien guide à la télé je créve d'envie de le libérer de ce fichu harnais 
> Pour la notion de travail ils font simplement ce pour quoi on les a "programmés" pendant des mois et des mois 
> Bref j'assume pleinement mon opinion trés "politiquement incorrecte" et elle est encore pire pour les chiens d'assistance "ouvre la porte, éteins la lumière, ramasse mes lunettes" ca me fait littéralement hérisser les cheveux sur la tête


Dans ce cas, qu'en est-il des "abandons" des chiens qu'on sort de refuge et qui pour x raison ne peut rester dans sa FA qu'un mois ou deux, puis en change, puis la FA part en vacances et donc quelqu'un prend le relai puis le chien retourne dans sa FA revenue de vacances  ...
On le laisse en box pour éviter de le "traumatiser" par des abandons successifs ?

----------


## uli

> Ouais ... quand j'habitais dans le 20ème arrondissement un aveugle du quartier maltraitait son chien. Je l'ai signalé à l'école des chiens d'aveugles, je l'ai vu ensuite sans son chien (il pouvait se déplacer avec une canne blanche). Quelques temps après je vois devant chez lui une voiture de ladite école avec une cage vide dedans, le soir je guette et je le trouve en train de frapper son chien ... j'ai appelé, le chien a été retiré, mais quelqu'un m'a rappelé quelque temps après, en me disant qu'effectivement l'aveugle en question n'amenait jamais son chien pour se défouler, avait des soucis ... mais m'a bien fait comprendre que j'aurais dû ne rien dire ... c'était il y a dix ans, mais je me demande encore ce qu'est devenu KARI, le premier chien dont le type au tel m'a dit qu'il était "trop brutal" pour un aveugle ... 
> 
> Alors oui les aveugles ont besoin de chiens mais je pense qu'il faudrait bien surveiller ce qu'ils en font (ici même on a vu plusieurs chiens d'aveugle menacés d'eutha après la mort de leur maître) et non ... ce n'est pas une vie MARRANTE pour un chien.
> 
> Cà plait çà plait pas tant pis ... je ne remets absolument pas en cause le travail de tous ceux qui forment ces chiens, mais oui c'est de l'instrumentalisation.


C'est vrai qu'il y avait un moment ou les chiens guides (et surement les handi chiens) étaient dressés à la dure. Mais cette conception du dressage du chien a changé. c'est prouvé qu'on a plus de résultat en félicitant qu'en donnant des coups de batons.




> De toutes façons je ne cherche à convaincre personne je donnais mon opinion trés tranchée sur la question c'est tout après c'est sur qu'en étant FA ou éducatrice on pouvait pas être du même avis


le but n'est pas de convaincre (même si on essaie c'est normal) mais de comprendre. 

J'attend toujours ta définition de ignoble. Comment sait tu / voit tu que le chien est traumatisé ?

C'est dommage, de se dire qu'un éducateur et quelqu'un qui fait de la PA ne puisse s'entendre.

----------


## fifine1

Oui mais la c'est pas pareil c'est pour le bien du chien pour essayer de lui offrir 1 peu mieux que le box la pour les chiens guides la finalité c'est pas l'interêt du chien ce qui prime c'est qu'il accomplisse sa "mission" pour "la bonne cause"

- - - Mise à jour - - -

De toutes façons Rescue n'a pas pour but de faire la promotion des écoles de chiens-guides ou de chiens d'assistance le but c'est de faire de la protection animale et jusqu'a preuve du contraire je considère que vous n'en faites pas partie

----------


## malko

> Oui mais la c'est pas pareil c'est pour le bien du chien pour essayer de lui offrir 1 peu mieux que le box la pour les chiens guides la finalité c'est pas l'interêt du chien ce qui prime c'est qu'il accomplisse sa "mission" pour "la bonne cause"


ça n'est pas pareil de ton point de vue d'humaine
Mais le chien, qu'il soit de "compagnie" ou de "travail" verra le changement de famille de la même manière....

----------


## Vero94

> le but c'est de faire de la protection animale et jusqu'a preuve du contraire je considère que vous n'en faites pas partie


Ah bon! être FA pour un chien guide ne m'empêche pas de faire FA pour un chat FIV, des visites pre et post adoption pour une autre assos et du co trainage pour tous mes déplacements professionnels. Si vous considérez que je n'ai rien à faire sur Rescue je m'interroge sur l'ouverture d'esprit et l'interêt de certains membres.

PS: C'est mon premier vrai coup de ralage mais là je trouve que vous y allez un peu fort quand même

----------


## fifine1

Bon de toutes façons je sais que mon opinion sur ce sujet est dérangeante et pas "bien-pensante" mais j'assume pas de pb

Aprés Véro94 si tu fais de la PA à coté c'est super mais je considère que FA pour chien-guide n'en fait pas partie c'est ce que je voulais dire 
J'arrête là la polémique

----------


## uli

> Aprés Véro94 si tu fais de la PA à coté c'est super mais je considère que FA pour chien-guide n'en fait pas partie c'est ce que je voulais dire


Je suis d'accord. Faire FA pour chien de travail n'est pas de la protection animale.Mais la n'est pas le fond de ce sujet. Et jusqu'à maintenant personne ne m'avait dit qu'il fallait mettre en CV le nombre de chiens aidés ou sauvés, le nombre de chiens accueillis (ou chat d'ailleurs je suis pas chatophobe)

----------


## Melmene

Vos point de vue sont parfaitement entendables et respectables. Mais je pense qu'ils sont un peu trop "théoriques", dans le sens où je me dis que je penserais certainement pareil si je ne voyais pas de mes yeux comment ça se passe réellement. Je pense que j'aurais également cette image de "chien-robot", éteint, lobotomisé. Mais je vois chaque jour à quel point ce n'est pas du tout le cas ! Comme dit plus haut, pour le chien ce n'est pas du boulot, il s'éclate. Bien sûr que c'est de la concentration, comme un chien qui fait de l'agility, du pistage ou autre, est très concentré, mais ce n'est pas pour autant que ça ne lui plait pas ! Et quant à la fatigue, on le voit bien. Certains sont infatigables, d'autres n'arrivent plus à rien au bout de 45 min. C'est bien entendu un des premiers critères lors du choix du maître. Il est évident qu'on ne remettra pas un chien fatigable à un grand sportif, et inversement, un chien ayant une ressource d'énergie infinie à une personne planplan. Le chien fait bien la différence entre le guidage et la balade (heureusement !), mais ce n'est pas pour autant qu'il n'aime pas ça. Comme je le disais, quand ils ne sont pas épanouis par leur activité de guidage, on s'en rend compte, et on leur fiche la paix.

En ce qui concerne les méthodes d'éducation traditionnelles, il doit peut-être rester quelques irréductibles éducateurs qui les utilisent. Mais ce n'est pas du tout la majorité des éducateurs, au jour d'aujourd'hui. Il est normal que l'on croise encore certains chiens guides qui avaient été éduqués de cette façon il y a quelques années, mais petit à petit, ces chiens seront retraités, et il n'y aura plus que des chiens éduqués en positif.  :Smile:  

En ce qui concerne le traumatisme de la séparation, je confirme qu'il est plus pour la famille que pour le chien. Comme je le disais, le chien est habitué à changer de personne en douceur très régulièrement au cours de son éducation. On le place souvent dans des familles de weekend pour l'habituer au changement, etc. L'arrivée à l'école n'est jamais un traumatisme. Au contraire, les familles nous disent toutes que lorsque le chien comprend qu'il va à l'école, il est surexcité ! Les chiens sont comme des fous le lundi matin en arrivant, mais aussi le vendredi après midi quand les familles viennent les chercher ! Ils sont contents quoiqu'il arrive. 

Pour ce qui est du départ chez le déficient visuel, là aussi cela se fait progressivement. Le chien passe une nuit avec la personne, puis peu de temps après, un weekend. Ensuite pendant la remise, le chien est pendant deux semaines avec l'éducateur ET la personne. L'éducateur s'efface petit à petit, intervient moins par rapport au chien, et le laisse progressivement s'en remettre à son maître. Cela se fait vraiment très bien, pour l'avoir vécu un bon nombre de fois. En milieu de la première semaine de remise, on constate que le lien s'est tissé lorsque l'on voit que spontanément, le chien va vers son maître, et non plus vers son éducateur.

Pour les cas de maltraitance, je sais bien qu'il y en a, malheureusement je pense que c'est partout pareil, quel que soit le milieu, il y a des c*ns partout. Après je ne peux pas parler au nom de toutes les écoles de France, mais je sais que les suspicions de maltraitance sont prises très au sérieux et que nous intervenons toujours pour savoir ce qu'il en est, et reprendre le chien s'il le faut. Comme je le disais, je pense que la proportion de chiens guides maltraités est bien inférieure à la proportion de chiens de compagnie maltraités, et de plus, là nous avons tous les droits sur le chien puisqu'il nous appartient, on peut donc le retirer facilement, ce qui n'est pas le cas avec un chien de compagnie battu par son propriétaire. Et je suis très surprise que des chiens guides (retraités ?) aient été menacés d'euthanasie ! (Même si bien sûr je ne remets pas ta parole en cause). Je pensais que toutes les écoles savaient précisément où étaient leurs chiens, et ce qu'ils devenaient. Tant qu'ils appartiennent à l'école, ils sont chez leur maître, et si le maître décède, ils reviennent chez nous où nous leur trouvons un adoptant. Après, une fois le chien retraité, il passe au nom de son maître (s'il le garde), mais nous prenons des nouvelles régulièrement. D'ailleurs nous savons quand une personne déficiente visuelle décède, nous nous inquiétons donc, s'il y a lieu, du sort du chien retraité.

Il a été prouvé qu'un chien est bien plus épanoui en ayant une activité physique et intellectuelle qu'en restant enfermé à ne rien faire toute la journée. Et je pense qu'en effet, la plupart des chiens en France (et ailleurs) s'ennuient énormément. 

Je peux vous envoyer le mémoire de mon collègue, très intéressant, qui traite de ce sujet : Les besoins d'activité du chien (guide).
D'ailleurs je peux aussi vous envoyer le mien : Le Deuil du Chien Guide, qui traite de la réforme, la retraite, et du décès du chien guide, et de la façon dont ces séparations sont vécues par la famille, l'éducateur et le déficient visuel. Je me suis appuyée sur une centaine de témoignages de personnes qui aimaient leur chien plus que tout.

----------


## Melmene

Oops je suis à la bourre le temps de rédiger mon pavé ! 

Mais attention, je n'ai jamais dit que les écoles de chiens guides étaient des assoc de PA !! Ce n'était pas du tout le but de mon intervention. Je veux simplement dire, qu'à mon sens, nous ne sommes pas non plus des bourreaux d'animaux.

----------


## MuzaRègne

Dans l'absolu si on a une objection de principe sur le concept même d'exploitation de l'animal, on s'en fiche de ce qui se passe en vrai, de si le chien le vit bien ou non : c'est le principe avec lequel on n'est pas d'accord.

----------


## Melmene

Donc on refuse de changer la vie d'une personne handicapée en permettant au chien une super vie dans laquelle il s'éclate, est avec son maître H24, et sera toujours bien soigné et bien nourri, parce que TECHNIQUEMENT c'est de l'exploitation animale ? 

Il sera mieux chez Micheline, à besoin 2 fois son poids de forme et à ne sortir que 3x 10 minutes par jour ? Ou dans la famille Dupont, tout seul de 7h à 19h ? Parce que TECHNIQUEMENT ce n'est pas de l'exploitation animale ?

----------


## didou752

Le chien n'a de cesse de vouloir faire plaisir à son maitre. Je me demande quel chien est le plus malheureux entre celui qui bosse (chien guide, de troupeau,...) et celui qui est "condamné" au squattage de canapé. Je me rends compte depuis que je me suis mise à l'agility que les chiens sont véritablement heureux de bosser (dans la majorité, il existe toujours de rares exceptions). A l'éducation on voit bien que les gens qui bossent leurs chiens la semaine (éducation, tours...) ont souvent des liens plus étroits avec leurs maîtres que ceux qui viennent 1 fois par semaine. Je pense que se représenter le chien uniquement comme animal de compagnie est une erreur, je pense qu'ils ont besoin de travailler, de réfléchir et que cela passe par un job de chien guide (par contre le coup des 39h, ou des jours fériés c'est typiquement humain comme concept, le chien s'en fout), par des tours qu'on lui apprend, de l'agility, de l'éducation ou de l'obéissance du moment qu'il est avec son maître et qu'il lui fait plaisir le chien est heureux et à l'aise dans sa tête et ses pattounes.

----------


## MuzaRègne

L'argument du moindre mal n'est pas un argument valide, désolée (quelle que soit la discussion et son sujet, d'ailleurs).

----------


## inari

Oui il y a eu sur rescue au moins une fois une annonce pour un chien guide retraité menacé d'eutha, celui dont je me rappelle il me semble que c'était un lab chocolat. 
Quand je parlais du cas de ma copine et de sa chienne fatiguée par le travail, elle ne parlait pas de travail physique mais du travail normal de chien guide qui l'aurait fatigué et aurait facilité le déclenchement de ses soucis (faudrait que je lui redemande il me semble que c'est de l'épilépsie, enfin en tous cas rien qui corresponde à une usure physique). La chienne ne s'est pas fatigué en faisant du sport avec elle mais en voulant "trop en faire" dans le travail. Après je ne fais que reporter ce qu'elle m'a dit. C'était pour dire qu'à priori d'après ce qu'elle me dit le travail de guide peut être très fatiguant sur le long terme pour le chien.

----------


## aurore

Je n'ai pas d'avis "avisé" sur la question du chien d'utilité en général, mais je me pose une question sur le "traumatisme" de l'abandon évoqué, car je ne suis pas sûre qu'il soit le même pour tous les chiens  :Confused:  ... Ou sinon, le chien vivant dans le présent, quelle est la différence entre le chien qui quitte sa FA pour aller rejoindre un aveugle, et celui qu'on met en pension pour 3 semaines en août? Le chien ne sait pas que dans un cas il va rester, et que dans l'autre c'est temporaire et qu'il rejoindra sa famille à la fin de leurs vacances.

Pour un chien étant rarement séparé de son maître, ayant une relation très proche avec lui (ou alors ayant une vie trop routinière et trop pauvre), la séparation peut être un traumatisme. En revanche, pour un chien habitué dés son plus jeune âge à voir beaucoup de monde, à créer des liens avec de multiples humains et congénères, je ne suis pas sure du tout que le changement de famille soit un tel traumatisme.

Edit: je parle du moment où le chien change de famille à ses 18 mois, bien sûr, pas du moment de la mise à la retraite si son maître ne peut pas le garder. Là, ça doit être bien plus difficile (et encore, je ne suis pas sure que ce soit toujours le cas, vu les capacités d'adaptation de certains chiens...)

----------


## Koka

Melmene, 

Je trouve tes descriptions du mode de fonctionnement des structures de chiens de guide et de l'éducation du chien très intéressantes et complètes. 
Pour ma part, je ne pense pas que le chien guide est un chien-robot et un animal exploité. Et au contraire, pour avoir gardé un golden retriever pendant quelques semaines, il s'avérait bien joyeux d'être stimulé intellectuellement et physiquement par des exercices et activités. 

J'aurais même tendance à dire que je trouve ça un peu étrange et poussé qu'on puisse penser qu'un chien guide est un "esclave". Si nous allons dans ce sens nous pouvons tout à fait dire par extension que tous les chiens le sont ainsi que tous les animaux de compagnie. Car finalement, ils ne sont pas entièrement maîtres de leur vie, ils ne décident pas quand sortir, quand jouer, quand manger. C'est l'homme qui décide et qui impose sa loi, ses codes de conduites. Donc dans l'exagération, les animaux sont soumis à nos volontés. 
Je pense aussi aux chevaux qui, selon moi, sont bien plus exploités que beaucoup d'autres animaux. Quand on met les pieds dans un club d'équitation, on peut se rendre compte que la majorité des chevaux vivent au rythme de l'humain et personne ne leur demande si ça leur plaît ou non qu'on vienne poser nos fesses sur leur dos. Heureusement, tous les chevaux ne sont pas enfermés en box toute la journée avec pour seules sorties, des séances d'obstacles et de dressage, par tout un tas de cavaliers plus ou moins expérimentés. Mais sans se voiler la face, un grande majorité des chevaux vivront cette vie qu'ils n'ont surement pas demandé. Pour moi, ça relève bien plus de l'exploitation animale que les chiens guides et pourtant, peu de monde s'en soucie. 

Bref, pour en revenir aux chiens, je pense qu'ils ont plaisir à l'apprentissage et quelque part, mieux vaut cela qu'une vie dans un salon avec seulement quelques sorties par jour et parfois une longue absence des maîtres due au travail. C'est un débat compliqué et chacun à son propre avis.
Mais dans ce cas, autant remettre toutes les activités en question non ? L'agility, l'Obe rythmée, le canicross... Je veux dire, à la base, aucun chien n'a clairement demandé à faire ce genre d'activités non ? Tout comme il n'a jamais demandé à manger telles croquettes, à vivre avec telles personnes, à rester des heures dans une maison, à apprendre à obéir, à être éduqué, etc. Et pourtant, (presque) tous les chiens ont un maître et se plient à leurs règles, c'est pas pour autant qu'ils sont malheureux. 
Nous mêmes dans la vie nous nous plions à des règles, nous allons à l'école parce que c'est obligatoire, nous travaillons sinon nous ne mangeons pas, nous faisons plein de choses que nous ne choisissons pas forcément et pourtant cela ne nous empêche pas d'être heureux et d'aimer ce que nous faisons. Je pense que pour les chiens c'est pareil, ils ont des contraintes et des obligations, pourtant ils ne sont pas forcément malheureux (de plus, les chiens sont expressifs et un peu plus "simple" à décrypter que des chats ou des chevaux, donc sa satisfaction est plus facile à voir). La grande différence entre nous et les animaux, c'est qu'ils ne savent pas parler, donc forcément linterprétation de leurs sentiments est plus difficile et conduit à des débats. 

Je pense que je vais m'arrêter là sinon je vais partir dans des trucs philosophiques.  :: 

Enfin, tout ça pour dire que la question de la liberté de l'animal est difficile à poser parce qu'ils n'ont pas les même moyens que nous de s'exprimer et que forcément ça pose débat.

Edit : ah, j'ai oublié la question de l'abandon. Je pense que si l'animal est habitué à un changement d'environnement dès son plus jeune âge, c'est probablement moins traumatisant qu'un abandon direct comme on peut en voir des centaines dans la PA. Je ne dis pas que ça ne l'est pas, mais ça l'est surement moins. Et puis, malheureusement, "l'abandon" et la séparation ne s'applique pas uniquement dans le cas des chiens guides, on voit aussi beaucoup de FA qui ne peuvent plus garder leur animal pour telle ou telle raison, et sont obligées de le remettre à l'association. Ce n'est pas pour autant qu'ils faut leur taper dessus mais l'animal vit aussi un abandon dans ce cas, et pourtant ça paraît moins "grave" et plus "pardonnable" que le cas d'un chien guide. Et à mon sens ça n'est pas moins grave. 
D'ailleurs je pense que ces points d'éducation sur l'habitude à les changer d'environnement dès leur plus jeune âge et à côtoyer diverses personnes, est important pour le chien guide, la difficulté de la séparation est moindre par la suite. Et puis une fois qu'ils sont chez la personne handicapée, la probabilité qu'il soit abandonné est moindre que dans une famille non handicapée j'imagine (? je ne sais pas c'est une question).

Voilà voilà, c'était mon avis sur la question.  :Smile:

----------


## Vivelechat

Il a été évoqué le chien, lorsqu'il est à l'extérieur, travaille, doit faire attention à tout, et ce n'est pas faut, il ne faut pas oublier qu'un chine a besoin d'explorer,, de renifler etc... Le chien-guide ne peut pas faire ça, et toutes les personnes malvoyantes/non-voyantes ne les lachent paas régulièrement pour que le chien se défoule et explore alors qu'ils en ont besoin

Sinon, ce qui me chagrine aussi, c'est que ces écoles soient contre le fait de sortir des chiens de refuge et assos. D'autant que la dysplasie, ce n'est pas seulement génétique, c'est aussi environnemental. Beaucoup de chiots abandonnés pourraient être placés comme ça mais c'est un refus catégorique, c'est bien triste et ça s'approche fortement de la discrimination.

Par contre, pour l'éducation canine je ne suis pas d'accord, la méthode positive commence a arriver doucement, mais la méthode traditionnelle est encore majoritairement présente

----------


## DROIT DE VIE

> Dans l'absolu si on a une objection de principe sur le concept même d'exploitation de l'animal, on s'en fiche de ce qui se passe en vrai, de si le chien le vit bien ou non : c'est le principe avec lequel on n'est pas d'accord.


Je suis tout à fait d'accord avec ça  ::   Quant à dire si le chien le vit "bien ou pas"... a-t-il le choix de vivre autre chose, à certains moments de sa vie, où il aimerait bien s'éclater avec des potes, en campagne ?

Avez-vous remarqué comme les aveugles, on les voit EN VILLE, avec un chien en harnais et jamais en promenade en campagne ou statique, chien détaché ? Et que penser des conditions de contrainte des chiens-guides vivant en appartement ?

----------


## uli

> Dans l'absolu si on a une objection de principe sur le concept même d'exploitation de l'animal, on s'en fiche de ce qui se passe en vrai, de si le chien le vit bien ou non : c'est le principe avec lequel on n'est pas d'accord.


Si on rejette lidée d'exploitation de l'animal, on rejette l'idée de la création même du chien. C'est pas pour faire joli que les hommes ont pris des lupoides au cours de l'existence. Ils ont "domestiqués" les chacals / coyotes / renard/ loups pour un but précis : garder la maison, les troupeau, se défendre. 
En fait j'ai du mal à comprendre la différence entre le chien de loisir que l'on "exploite" pour le plaisir et le chien de travail, que l'on exploite par nécessité. Je ne vois pas de différence d'exploitation. 

Mon idée est du fait que l'on a crée cette espèce ou sous espèce et nous l'avons rendue dépendante de nous. Et de par cette sélection nous avons "ancré" un besoin d'apprentissage toujours plus grand et mis en place un attachement inter espèce. 
Je comprend l'idée : les animaux sont libres, ce n'est pas notre fait de les exploiter. Mais nous les avons métamorphosé et ils ne peuvent pas s'en passer. 

Par exemple le chat, selon moi, n'a jamais été exploité par l'homme. C'est plutôt un échange de bons procédés. Le chat a été domestiqué mais on ne lui donne pas d'ordre.

Je ne sais pas si je suis très claire. Je ne veux pas être insultante ni rien. Et honnêtement je ne cherche pas à vous énerver, je cherche à comprendre pourquoi/comment vous pensez cela.




> Avez-vous remarqué comme les aveugles, on les voit EN VILLE, avec un chien en harnais et jamais en promenade en campagne ou statique, chien détaché ? Et que penser des conditions de contrainte des chiens-guides vivant en appartement ?


Surement parce qu'on ne les reconnait pas comme aveugle. Moi quelqu'un assis sur un banc avec un chien qui gambade ,je ne le classe pas direct comme aveugle. Le chien guide est un chien normal en appartement, il ne "sert" pas, il joue à la balle etc. Donc c'est le même problème que tout chien en appart.

----------


## uli

> Sinon, ce qui me chagrine aussi, c'est que ces écoles soient contre le fait de sortir des chiens de refuge et assos. D'autant que la dysplasie, ce n'est pas seulement génétique, c'est aussi environnemental. Beaucoup de chiots abandonnés pourraient être placés comme ça mais c'est un refus catégorique, c'est bien triste et ça s'approche fortement de la discrimination.


Ah oui, j'en avais parlé avec une éducatrice. Aux US cela se fait relativement souvent de prendre des chiens au refuges pour les faire devenir chien de travail. Mais en france, elle m'a parlé du fait que il faut un chien indemne de toute tare (bon pour moi les portes et fenêtre sont moins à même d'avoir des tares), mais ils doivent être aussi facile à dresser (genre, on a un berger belge chiot à la maison, et ben niveau difficulté d'éducation c'est quand même pas la même chose que mon lab sélectionné pour ramasser les objet et être toute gentille ^^), avoir une taille minimale (genre au moins 48cm, je sais pas exactement) ET enfin, avec l'assoc' que je suis , il faut des lab et des golden car ce sont les races qui paraissent le plus sympa (le but étant de rendre une partie de considération aux handicapés, et cela passe par un chien qui dans l'imaginaire des gens est LE chien gentil. 
Je ne vois pas trop un berger allemand en handichien, ou un malinois ou un amstaff, même si ce sont des super gentils. Ils font trop peur au gens. Le chien de travail, est un chien qui va par sa présence lier un lien social. (vous imaginez même pas le nombre de personnes qui me parlent spontanément dans la rue parce que j'ai un chien avec une cape !)

Mais oui, c'est sur c'est de la discrimination, et ca c'est dommage. On pourrait faire des test d'aptitudes aux chiens en refuges, ce serait top pour ces chiots.

----------


## Galantine

Effectivement on voit surtout des chiens-guide en ville.
Mais en campagne on voit les chiens de chasse en chenil, et puis tous ceux qui ne sortent jamais du jardin parce qu'il y a un jardin, sans rentrer dans la maison parce qu'ils salissent, question sociabilité et amusement je ne suis pas convaincue qu'ils s'éclatent beaucoup et qu'ils aient souvent l'occasion de vivre autre chose.
Des comme ça j'en vois au quotidien.

----------


## inari

La fondation Sommer avait fait il y a quelques années un colloque sur les chiens d'aide et les chiens guides, il me semble qu'il y avait un mec là bas qui militait pour le fait de pouvoir faire travailler d'autres races, y compris chiens sans races. je me rappelle plus de quel école il était par contre. Ca va peut-être finir par se faire en france aussi

----------


## DROIT DE VIE

> L'argument du moindre mal n'est pas un argument valide, désolée (quelle que soit la discussion et son sujet, d'ailleurs).


Je te le remets, tu n'as pas l'air d'avoir lu, Galantine !

----------


## Vivelechat

Des chiots lab ou croisés Lab il y en a pourtant pas mal à placer ;-) mais bon, ils ne veulent pas ils ne veulent pas... Heureusement, le plus souvent la police est moins fermée et va adopter des chiens même adultes en refuge, ça en sauve quelques uns

----------


## lilou 92

> Dans l'absolu si on a une objection de principe sur le concept même d'exploitation de l'animal, on s'en fiche de ce qui se passe en vrai, de si le chien le vit bien ou non : c'est le principe avec lequel on n'est pas d'accord.


Dans ce cas comment définis tu exploitation de l'animal ? Car un chien domestique qui a pour unique but de tenir compagnie à l'homme n'est il pas exploité ?

----------


## uli

@ DROIT DE VIE  : et vous avez vous lu ?  




> Bref, pour en revenir aux chiens, je pense qu'ils ont plaisir à l'apprentissage et quelque part, mieux vaut cela qu'une vie dans un salon avec seulement quelques sorties par jour et parfois une longue absence des maîtres due au travail. C'est un débat compliqué et chacun à son propre avis.
> Mais dans ce cas, autant remettre toutes les activités en question non ? L'agility, l'Obe rythmée, le canicross... Je veux dire, à la base, aucun chien n'a clairement demandé à faire ce genre d'activités non ? Tout comme il n'a jamais demandé à manger telles croquettes, à vivre avec telles personnes, à rester des heures dans une maison, à apprendre à obéir, à être éduqué, etc. Et pourtant, (presque) tous les chiens ont un maître et se plient à leurs règles, c'est pas pour autant qu'ils sont malheureux. 
> Nous mêmes dans la vie nous nous plions à des règles, nous allons à l'école parce que c'est obligatoire, nous travaillons sinon nous ne mangeons pas, nous faisons plein de choses que nous ne choisissons pas forcément et pourtant cela ne nous empêche pas d'être heureux et d'aimer ce que nous faisons. Je pense que pour les chiens c'est pareil, ils ont des contraintes et des obligations, pourtant ils ne sont pas forcément malheureux (de plus, les chiens sont expressifs et un peu plus "simple" à décrypter que des chats ou des chevaux, donc sa satisfaction est plus facile à voir). La grande différence entre nous et les animaux, c'est qu'ils ne savent pas parler, donc forcément linterprétation de leurs sentiments est plus difficile et conduit à des débats.





> Heureusement, le plus souvent la police est moins fermée et va adopter des chiens même adultes en refuge, ça en sauve quelques uns


Dis donc tu m'en apprend une bonne. Et ils arrivent à les dresser aussi bien adultes ? Ils les adoptent à quelles fins ?

----------


## Marina63

La police récupère des chiens si non dysplasiques, de moins de 3 ans, typés berger allemand, malinois principalement s'ils sont estimés aptes au travail ( mental, apprentissage etc ) - En fonction des chiens ils partent soit en recherche de stup, explosif, de personnes, en défense...

----------


## Nyunyu

Pendant que je bossais à la SPA des policiers sont passés plusieurs fois voir nos typés BA et malinois (voir de race quand il y'en avait), et sélectionnaient les chiens aptes aux "postes à pourvoir".
Après je ne sais pas plus en détail, je ne me suis jamais occupée d'eux (pas parce que je n'avais pas envie hin, mais c'est jamais tombé sur moi  :: )

----------


## Galantine

> Je te le remets, tu n'as pas l'air d'avoir lu, Galantine !


Si j'ai bien lu mais je ne considère pas que la vie d'un chien-guide soit un moindre mal comparée à d'autres vies de chiens, je faisait simplement remarquer que la vie des chiens "non exploités" ou occasionnellement ne me semble pas plus épanouissante parfois.

Le chien à la campagne passe parfois toute sa vie attaché auprès de sa niche dans une cour de ferme par exemple.

----------


## Marina63

Pour l'utilisation de chiens guides / d'utilité. J'ai pas eu l'occasion d'en côtoyer pour l'instant.
 Mais j'ai éduquer ma première chienne dans le sens chien d'assistance (pas au niveau d'un véritable pro, c'est niveau débutant je dirais ). Au clicker, elle a appris a me ramasser les clés, le téléphone, la télécommande ou autre chose qui tombe. Et c'est un véritable plaisir pour elle de me rapporter la télécommande qui tombe du canapé, le portable qui tombe du lit. 
Il y a deux ans, je perd les clés de voiture dans un champs (2 ha ) sous 10cm de neige, qu'on a bien remuer en faisant de la luge et des jeux. Je l'ai envoyer sans y croire en rigolant avec une copine, il était pour nous impossible que la chienne retrouve les clés.
Elle est partie comme une furie en quadrillant le champs. Résultat, 2 minutes plus tard, alors que j'avais les yeux au sol en train de chercher, elle est arrivée avec les clés dans la gueule.
Il est clair que les chiens éduqués en méthode positive s'éclatent dans cette activité, tout simplement car le chien a été sélectionné pour être un éternel joueur, et que ce qu'on appelle travail, n'est pour lui qu'un jeux! 

Mes 3 borders bossent aussi au troupeau, après une journée a déplacer les moutons, ils sont crevés, mais y'a cette étincelle dans leur yeux, et cette constante envie d'y retourner qui me prouvent que mes chiens ne sont pas malheureux dans ce que certains prennent de l'exploitation, pour eux ce n'est que l'épanouissement de leur instinct.

Il ne faut pas comparer un abandon brutal d'un chien qui va être balancer en box dans un refuge, à la séparation préparée, avec transition entre le nouveau et ancien maître, sur un chien psychologiquement préparer par une super socialisation d'un chien guide.

----------


## Melmene

> il ne faut pas oublier qu'un chine a besoin d'explorer,, de renifler etc... Le chien-guide ne peut pas faire ça, et toutes les personnes malvoyantes/non-voyantes ne les lachent paas régulièrement pour que le chien se défoule et explore alors qu'ils en ont besoin


Bien sûr ! Les déficients visuels ont obligation de détendre leur chien minimum trois fois par semaine, en les laissant "vivre leur vie de chien", renifler, gambader, etc. Nous sommes intransigeants là-dessus.




> Sinon, ce qui me chagrine aussi, c'est que ces écoles soient contre le fait de sortir des chiens de refuge et assos. D'autant que la dysplasie, ce n'est pas seulement génétique, c'est aussi environnemental. Beaucoup de chiots abandonnés pourraient être placés comme ça mais c'est un refus catégorique, c'est bien triste et ça s'approche fortement de la discrimination.


ça par contre je suis d'accord... j'en avais fait mon cheval de bataille à l'époque, comme je le disais, où je voulais faire mon mémoire là-dessus, pour prouver que l'on pourrait donner une seconde chance aux chiens en situation précaire, mais ça avait été refusé. Malheureusement, parfois on veut bien faire, mais on n'a pas tous les droits, et ceux qui tiennent les rênes restent souvent campés sur les mêmes positions depuis 30 ans... Enfin je n'en dirai pas plus, ce n'est pas le lieu pour ce genre de choses.




> Par contre, pour l'éducation canine je ne suis pas d'accord, la méthode positive commence a arriver doucement, mais la méthode traditionnelle est encore majoritairement présente


Tu parles du milieu du chien guide, ou du chien en général ? Si c'est pour le chien guide je ne suis pas d'accord avec toi. Dans notre école, sur les 13 salariés qui travaillent avec les chiens (éducateurs et animaliers), aucun n'est en méthode traditionnelle. Lors de ma formation, nous étions 10, et seulement une personne utilisait une méthode proche de la méthode traditionnelle. J'ai fait des stages dans 3 écoles, deux étaient entièrement en méthode positive, et la dernière était un peu dans un entre deux. 

Après concernant le chien en général, je suis d'accord par contre. Encore beaucoup d'abrutis croient tout savoir, et M. et Mme Tout-le-monde disent Amen à toutes leurs c*nneries malheureusement...

Et concernant les chiens guides en ville, c'est certain que l'on a plus de déficients visuels en ville, pour une raison évidente ! Imaginez vous vivre en pleine campagne, au milieu de nulle part, sans possibilité de conduire, sans transports en commun, sans services d'aide à la personne ? Vous sortez de chez vous : pas de trottoir, seulement un bas côté, pas de feux sonores, les voitures roulent à 90km/h... Vous faites quoi ? Vous restez les fesses sur le canapé !! Il est 1000 fois plus simple de vivre en ville quand on est déficient visuel, sinon niveau autonomie, c'est le néant ! 

Mais ça n'empêche pas de détendre son chien régulièrement, comme je le disais. Après pour ce qui est de vivre en appartement, pour moi pas de contre-indication tant que le chien est suffisamment sorti et détendu. De toute façon il n'y passe pas 24h/24, de par son statut de chien guide.

----------


## Nyunyu

L'obligation n'est que de 3 fois par semaine?
Je pensais que c'était bien un bon défoulement de "vrai chien" par jour...  :Frown:

----------


## Melmene

C'est le minimum, parce qu'on sait que certaines personnes, si on leur dit "tous les jours", ils ne le feront pas forcément; 3 fois par semaine c'est tout à fait réalisable pour tout le monde. Quand les gens habitent en pleine ville, c'est souvent compliqué de trouver un lieu de détente. En général, il faut que le lieu soit entièrement clôturé, parce qu'ils ne peuvent pas surveiller que le chien ne s'éloigne pas trop, et ça les inquiète (ce qui est compréhensible). Et il faut que ce soit un endroit autorisé aux chiens (chien guide ou pas, quand il quitte son harnais, il redevient un chien comme les autres, et n'a pas plus accès aux parcs habituellement interdits aux chiens). De plus, ils ne conduisent pas et donc le lieu de détente doit être accessible à pied ou en transport en commun. Donc, pour ces raisons, c'est parfois un peu compliqué de trouver un lieu adéquat. Mais on cherche de notre côté, on y emmène la personne, on lui apprend le trajet, et on lui demande d'y aller le plus souvent possible. Parfois s'il y a 45min ou 1h pour s'y rendre, on ne peut pas obliger les gens à y aller tous les jours, il faut être réaliste. Après, on adapte. Certains chiens ont encore + besoin de défoulement que les autres. Et quand le lieu de détente est tout proche, on se permet de demander d'y aller +.

----------


## sylviana

Et comment vous surveillez qu'ils le font bien?

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Donc on refuse de changer la vie d'une personne handicapée en permettant au chien une super vie dans laquelle il s'éclate, est avec son maître H24, et sera toujours bien soigné et bien nourri, parce que TECHNIQUEMENT c'est de l'exploitation animale ? 
> 
> Il sera mieux chez Micheline, à besoin 2 fois son poids de forme et à ne sortir que 3x 10 minutes par jour ? Ou dans la famille Dupont, tout seul de 7h à 19h ? Parce que TECHNIQUEMENT ce n'est pas de l'exploitation animale ?


je n'ai pas d'avis sur le sujet, par contre, je rebondis là dessus: entre le chien H24 avec son maitre et celui qui est seul 12 heures par jour, il y a quand même un milieu.

----------


## Vero94

J'ai un début de réponse donnée par l'école de Paris concernant les chiens de refuge. Elle vaut ce qu'elle vaut. Je n'en revendique pas la responsabilité.

Ils semblent que les chiots qui naissent dans l'élevage dédié (et à l'école de Paris) sont stimulés dès leur plus jeune age par des jeux des bruits etc. Cela permet d'éviter les futurs craintes. Le problème des chiots de refuge c'est que l'on ne connait pas leur passé et donc qu'il y a trop de risque d'échec. De plus vous parlez de dysplasie mais il y a aussi des problématiques de tare cardiaque ou oculaire qui sont maitrisés sur les chiots d'élevage.
Une école non fédérée de la région parisienne prend chez chiens au refuge. Pour ce que j'en ai vu ce n'ai pas complétement une réussite.

Concernant les races de chiens, à Paris, il y a des BA, des bergers blancs, des borders, des flats; des howavarts, ....

----------


## DROIT DE VIE

> Et comment vous surveillez qu'ils le font bien?
> 
> - - - Mise à jour - - -
> 
> 
> 
> je n'ai pas d'avis sur le sujet, par contre, je rebondis là dessus: entre le chien H24 avec son maitre et celui qui est seul 12 heures par jour*, il y a quand même un milieu*.


Merci de le faire remarquer... le discours des pro-chiens guides est tellement outrancier que je me pose la question : le gris existe-t-il encore, entre le blanc et le noir ?

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> C'est le minimum, parce qu'on sait que certaines personnes, si on leur dit "tous les jours", ils ne le feront pas forcément; 3 fois par semaine c'est tout à fait réalisable pour tout le monde. Quand les gens habitent en pleine ville, c'est souvent compliqué de trouver un lieu de détente. En général, il faut que le lieu soit entièrement clôturé, parce qu'ils ne peuvent pas surveiller que le chien ne s'éloigne pas trop, et ça les inquiète (ce qui est compréhensible). Et il faut que ce soit un endroit autorisé aux chiens (chien guide ou pas, quand il quitte son harnais, il redevient un chien comme les autres, et n'a pas plus accès aux parcs habituellement interdits aux chiens). De plus, ils ne conduisent pas et donc le lieu de détente doit être accessible à pied ou en transport en commun. Donc, pour ces raisons, c'est parfois un peu compliqué de trouver un lieu adéquat. Mais on cherche de notre côté, on y emmène la personne, on lui apprend le trajet, et on lui demande d'y aller le plus souvent possible. Parfois s'il y a 45min ou 1h pour s'y rendre, on ne peut pas obliger les gens à y aller tous les jours, il faut être réaliste. Après, on adapte. Certains chiens ont encore + besoin de défoulement que les autres. Et quand le lieu de détente est tout proche, on se permet de demander d'y aller +.


Avec ce genre de constat, on devine tout de suite ce qu'il en est du respect des besoins physiologiques du chien guide !!! C'est sûr, ils vont pas en mourir de ne pas se dépenser librement, mais quel bagne... ! ::

----------


## sylviana

Dans le cadre de mon boulot, j'ai déjà suivi des chiens confiés à des personnes en fauteuil roulant ou des enfants autistes. Et on ne peut pas nier la complicité et l'amour qu'il y a dans ces couples maître/chien. Ce sont de vrais binômes; le chien n'est pas vu comme un instrument, mais comme un auxiliaire. 
Après, il est certain que tous les chiens ne sont pas faits pour ça. Les miens, par exemple, ne pourraient pas: j'ai une indépendante, une tête de cochon, une so-sotte et une vilaine (je leur ai déjà dit, ils sont au courant  :: Et ce n'est en rien une critique, je les aime comme ça). Alors oui, ils seraient ravis de m'avoir h 24 avec eux, mais pas pour m'accompagner à Auchan faire mes courses, dans le métro ou m'ouvrir les portes. Ils seraient heureux d'aller toute la journée courrir en forêt ou derrière une balle.
Moi, j'aime mes chiens pour ce qu'ils sont: des chiens. Hormis les ordres de base (ce qui leur permet simplement d'être lachés en toute sécurité et d'être insérés dans la société  - en gros de ne pas être une gêne pour les voisins et pour tous les gens qu'on est amené à croiser), ils ne savent faire rien d'autre. Et ça me convient bien. Je veux qu'ils puissent vivre comme des chiens: vivre en meute, courrir tout leur saoul, gueuler après le facteur, me voler mes godasses pour les dépouiller tranquillement dans le jardin, se rouler dans des cochonneries (enfin ça, c'est moi que ça fait gueuler!)... Des chiens de base, quoi.

----------


## Melmene

> Avec ce genre de constat, on devine tout de suite ce qu'il en est du respect des besoins physiologiques du chien guide !!! C'est sûr, ils vont pas en mourir de ne pas se dépenser librement, mais quel bagne... !


Désolée, je ne comprends pas ce propos, pouvez-vous développer ?

Vero : Oui bien sûr, ce sont aussi les raisons que l'on m'a données lorsque j'ai fait la demande de prendre des chiens de refuge... On m'a dit que le CESECAH (puisque contrairement à Paris, nous n'avons pas notre propre élevage à l'école) fait un travail d'étude et de sélection depuis des décennies, et que ce travail a pour but d'éviter tout ce que l'on risquerait de retrouver chez n'importe quel chien "lambda" d'origines inconnues.

Sylviana : Bien sûr, tous les chiens ne sont pas faits pour ça, et n'aimeraient pas ça ! Les miens ne pourraient pas non plus... Mon gros est beaucoup trop fainéant et ne voudrait pas bouger tant, c'est trop fatigant ! Et le ptit jeune est bien trop excité et partirait en cacahuète dans tous les sens  :Big Grin:  C'est pour ça qu'on a 30% de réforme, quand c'est pas fait pour fonctionner, on n'insiste pas, le but n'est pas de "forcer" le chien, si ça ne fonctionne pas c'est qu'il ne faut pas insister.

----------


## vivelesbergers!

Je trouve également que la vie de "chien guide" n'est pas plus de l'exploitation que celle de chien de berger par exemple...
Et qu'elle me semble plus enviable que celle de chien "de grade" attaché à sa niche ou de chien "décoratif" attaché à son canapé... Mais je ne suis pas un chien et je me garderais bien de juger!
Par contre attention aux généralités : TOUS les chiens "de ferme" ne sont pas attachés à une niche dehors à longueur d'année, TOUS les chiens "de chasse" ne sont pas dans des chenils cradingues exposés à la pluie, TOUS les chiens "de garde" ne sont pas enfermés dans des vary toute la journée et lâchés seulement la nuit...
Il y a aussi un juste milieu à trouver dans ces préjugés.
Je suis A LA FERME, avec des CHIENS DE CHASSE qui font parfois aussi office de CHIENS DE GARDE...
Ils n'ont jamais vu un chenil, une chaîne ou une caisse à chiens de leur vie, sortent en balade tous les jours en forêt, ont libre accès au jardin la journée, et vivent très bien leur vie de chien de canapé le reste du temps... L'une fait aussi de l'agility (mais pas trop je ne voudrais pas l'exploiter) et une autre du pistage. Côté "chien robot", on repassera... Ou alors il faut venir les voir sur place!

----------


## hupet

lorsque j'ai fait mon master d'ethologie sur la relation homme animal j'ai choisi de faire mon stage dans une école de chien guide de la région parisienne
j'ai pu aller dans les familles qui accueillent le chien  dès sa sortie d'élevage, j'ai pu assister au séance dans les familles, dans le centre le travail avec le chien et le mal voyant et également la remise du chien
mais j'ai également vu la partie demande de chien, travail avec les équipes de l'école de chien guide 
j'ai d'ailleurs gardé des contacts avec certaines personnes mal voyantes dont une qui m'a particulièrement touché car lorsque je l'avais rencontré avec l'éducatrice elle savait son chien malade et devait prendre la décision de ne le mettre à la retraite. elle avait décidé de la garder mais ce qui était touchant c'est que le chien avait du mal à accepter d'être à la retraite, il voulait mettre le harnais quand elle partait. pourtant il n'était pas seul à la maison mais il appréciait les moments de complicité qu'il avait avec sa maîtresse...et pourtant elle lui consacrait du temps pour les sorties "libres" comme avant

un autre souvenir c'est lors de la remise d'un chien...la femme mal voyante était venait dans le centre pendant 1 semaine afin de découvrir le chien.
et dans ce cas précis elle avait perdu son précédent chien, et n'en avait pas fait le deuil
elle avait mis plusieurs années pour en reprendre un
et j'avais noté que le chien venait vers elle mais qu'elle ne le touchait que du bout des doigts et curieusement, le chien ne faisait pas son "travail" correctement...les éducateurs reprenaient les apprentissages et rien n'y faisait et un jour cette femme a caressé à pleine main le chien, le contact s'est fait...les séances de travail entre la mal voyante et le chien fonctionnait...le duo était en place

une des personnes rencontrées lors de ce stage m'a invité à venir chez elle plusieurs fois depuis la fin de mes études et j'ai pu voir son chien au "repos", jouant avec le chat, faisant l'idiot dans le jardin mais curieusement il a toujours un oeil sur ma maîtresse et même sans harnais si elle descend les escaliers de sa terrasse il se met en position....

Dans cette école j'ai également vu un chien réformé...il venait tous les jours à l'école car c'était le chien de la secrétaire....

----------


## Galantine

vivelesbergers! J'ai écrit en pensant à des chiens que j'ai vus.Rien à voir avec des préjugés.Merci de ne pas interpréter mes propos en les généralisant.

----------


## nat34

Faut-il aussi supprimer les chiens des équipes de sauvetage en mer et en montagne, les chiens pisteurs de truffe, les chiens "militaires", les chiens visiteurs de personnes âgées ou d'enfants handicapés?
Pensez vous vraiment qu'on puisse obliger à travailler un chien qui n'aime pas çà?
J'ai croisé une pépette labrador qui bossait, couchée dans mon couloir de consultation, elle avait l'air très très traumatisée  :: .
Son maître m'a expliqué qu'il avait voulu adopter un chien en SPA et çà lui a été refusé à cause de sa malvoyance, ironique non?

----------


## MuzaRègne

> Faut-il aussi supprimer les chiens des équipes de sauvetage en mer et en montagne, les chiens pisteurs de truffe, les chiens "militaires", les chiens visiteurs de personnes âgées ou d'enfants handicapés?


Oui.




> Pensez vous vraiment qu'on puisse obliger à travailler un chien qui n'aime pas çà?


Comme je l'ai déjà dit : si c'est une question de principe, ce point n'a aucune importance 
(mais en l'occurrence, oui, on peut dans une certaine mesure faire travailler un chien qui ne s'intéresse pas plus que ça à ce qu'on lui demande - il suffit de trouver une motivation extrinsèque, en l'occurrence, le jeu la plupart du temps pour ce type de travail puisqu'à la base les chiens n'en ont rien à foutre d'aider pierre paul ou jacques à traverser la route ou à trouver des explosifs, et il est de plus tout à fait possible d'abuser de la bonne volonté d'un chien qui se plaît à travailler jusqu'à l'épuiser. )

----------


## Melmene

Nat34 ce n'était pas une labrador noire ver St Étienne ? On avait un monsieur qui s'était fait refouler à la Spa et il a une chienne depuis fin 2013 :-)

hupet et merci pour ce témoignage très touchant ! Si j'ai fait mon mémoire sur le thème du deuil du chien guide, c'est parce que j'étais toujours extrêmement émue quand j'entendais les déficients visuels parler de leur ancien chien, de ses qualités, mais aussi de sa disparition. Je me rendais compte à quel point leur chien guide est tout pour eux. J'ai recueilli une centaine de témoignages pour mon mémoire, tous étaient extrêmement forts. Et d'ailleurs, j'étais très surprise d'avoir autant de réponses à mon appela témoins. Tous se sont proposés de leur propre initiative, et ils me remerciaient de les écouter, de m'intéresser à leur chien guide décédé, et de leur avoir permis de revivre des moments desquels ils avaient pas l'occasion de parler tous les jours.

----------


## nat34

Je ne sais pas si c'est le même, il avait sa chienne depuis Janvier, elle était noire oui, mais comme je n'ai pas eu à lui faire d'examen je n'ai pas vu ou il habite.
En tout cas la chienne est adorable.

----------


## DROIT DE VIE

*"La caméra qui parle à l'oreille des aveugles"...

*"Miniature mais révolutionnaire : 6,5mm sur 4,5mm ! Depuis la fin de l'année 2013, la société israélienne ORCAM propose aux aveugles et mal-voyants un équipement ultra-léger à fixer sur une branche de lunette, compensant par une information vocale leur déficience visuelle.
La rencontre de cette start-up et du géant des semi-conducteurs STMicroelectronics à ouvert la voie à ce dispositif. Une caméra technologie Edof (Extended Depht of Field ou profondeur de champ étendue) qui évite de recourir à la mise au point autofocus  (gourmande en place et en énergie) couplée à un processeur d'image qui analyse et interprète la scène filmée transmettra à l'oreille du porteur une description orale.
 Il lui suffit de pointer du doigt un feu piéton pour savoir s'il est vert, le menu d'un restaurant pour connaitre la liste des plats et leur prix, un rayon de supermarché pour en découvrir les produits etc etc... Le dispositif est équipé d'un système de reconnaissance de caractères, et d'une reconnaissance faciale, du moins pour les visages familiers préalablement identifiés.
En début de commercialisation, les lunettes ORCAM sont vendues autour de 2000e et ne parlent...qu'anglais ! Mais le fabricant compte bien développer son innovation dans le monde entier.
D'ici là, il poursuit sa collaboration avec STMicroelectronics pour aller plus loin dans la résolution de l'image et plus près dans la distance de vision."                                

Rhône-Alpes. Le journal d'information de votre région.   www.rhonealpes.fr

----------


## Galantine

Espérons que cet équipement sera commercialisé et diffusé largement et rapidement.

----------


## surmulot

Je suis mitigée sur la question car elle concerne tous les animaux de travail, d'utilitaire etc... exploités par les humains, nul doute la dessus..

Pour ces chiens ainsi que ceux qui aident les handicappés, si le chien est placé auprès d'un maitre qui l'aime et le traite avec amour, s'en occupe bien, un lien se crée entre l'homme et le chien comme dans tout autre famille. La seule chose qui me contrarie c'est que ces chiens ne sont pas libres de leurs mouvements, ou leurs maitres les laissent ils parfois vivre leur vie de chien ? jouer ? rencontrer d'autres chiens, se ballader sans contrainte .. pour leur épanouissement c'est quand meme important et j'espère qu'aucun cas de maltraitance n"est constaté dans ces binomes..

----------


## vivelesbergers!

Les aveugles sont des gens comme les autres, c'est pas un scoop...
Il peut aussi y avoir de mauvais maîtres et des maltraitants parmi eux, exactement comme dans la population générale...

----------


## chupachup

J'ai pas tout lu, mais je suis aussi d'avis que c'est de l'exploitation animale. Certes, ils ont une vie enrichissante et oué, ya bien des chiens qui n'ont pas autant de sorties/jeux/fatigue mentale dans leur famille, mais c'est quand même se servir d'eux pour améliorer la vie d'un humain.
Et ils sont pas "dressés comme des robots" mais tout de même conditionnés, depuis qu'ils sont chiots. Donc ils pensent aimer ce qu'ils font, ils connaissent que ça, ça ne veut pas dire que si on leur avait laisser le choix, ils auraient choisi cette vie là.

Après je fais du clicker et de l'agility avec mon chien, j'ai pas l'impression de l'exploiter et il aime le faire car il a sa friandise au bout.
Maintenant ya des jours il a pas envi, jvais pas le "réformer" pour autant ^^
Et moi je vais choquer encore plus, mais je préfère laisser un chien au refuge plutôt que de le changer 10 fois de FA. Si il sort du refuge c'est pour aller dans SA famille DEFINITIVE. Pas pour passer dans 18 maisons différentes.
Le traumatisme à chaque séparation, faut quand même y penser.
J'ai lu quelque part qu'un chien bien dans sa tête s'en fout de changer de famille, mais jpense quand même que c'est pas super "cool", puis on leur demande pas leur avis non plus

----------


## lacalm

J'ai quasiment tout lu, au moins en diagonale...

J'avais déjà ouvert un sujet sur les Handi'Chiens et ce débat était venu.

Moi je me posais la question de devenir moi même FA... je ne cotoyais pas et n'avais jamais cotoyé d'Handi'Chiens à cette période. Maintenant, je vis à quelques pas du centre, et il y a où je vis la majorité des Handi'Chiens du centre (10 sur 12 sur une session par exemple). Donc je les vois tous les jours...

Et je vois des chiots et des chiens heureux, qui sont bien dans leurs baskets, qui jouent etc...

Au final, ces chiens sont des chiens comme tous les autres. Ils reçoivent un éducation totalement basée sur le renforcement positif, avec la récompense après l'ordre comme tout ceux qui travaillent avec leur chien.

Et je côtoie aussi régulièrement des personnes handicapées... et moi voir un enfant, handicapé ou pas, pleurer de joie lorsqu'il reçoit son chien, ça me fait pleurer aussi.
J'ai rencontré des personnes qui jouaient avec leur chien, comme je joue avec les miennes... J'ai parlé avec elles, j'ai senti leur émotion avec les chiens...


Je vois toutes les étapes de la vie du chien, l'arrivée, les rotations, les stages, etc..., la remise. Je vois aussi des réformes, et les adoptions derrières (au final, tous les étudiants véto dont le chien est réformé l'adoptent...). Et je vois enfin les couples handicapés - chien guide.

Et j'ai vu aucun un chien malheureux. J'ai toujours vu des chiens en forme physique, bien dans leur tête, joueurs...




Quand je les vois au travail, je vois le même regard tout excité que ma chienne quand je lui apprends des petits tours débiles qui servent à rien.
Je me demande : les personnes qui sont contres, êtes vous aussi contre l'agility ? contre l'apprentissage d'ordres utiles comme inutlies (assis, couché, donne la patte, l'autre patte, pas toucher, pas bouger, mange,... bisous, va chercher, apporte, donne, tire, lâche..., aux pieds, cours, marche...) ?


Quand j'apprends tout ça à ma chienne, elle joue comme une folle. Ça lui fait du bien tout ça, au même titre que les balades lui font du bien...


Enfin, quand à ma question initiale de devenir FA moi même : pour le moment ce n'est pas prévu. Pour moi, la séparation finale serait trop douloureuse à encaisser, surtout qu'actuellement je suis séparée de mes chiennes à cause de mes études. Vivre 24h/24 avec un autre toutou pour au final lui dire au revoir, c'est pas possible. Je vis déjà trop mal la séparation avec mes filles.

C'est vrai que c'est difficile cette séparation, plus pour la FA que pour le chien je pense... Ici pas mal des étudiants au final n'espèrent secrètement qu'une seule chose c'est que leur chien soit réformé pour qu'ils l'adoptent  :Smile:  

(Enfin, ils ne font pas ça pour ça... Et ils sont très très fiers et émus lorsque le chien est remis à son maître...)

----------


## DROIT DE VIE

> J'ai quasiment tout lu, au moins en diagonale...
> 
> J'avais déjà ouvert un sujet sur les Handi'Chiens et ce débat était venu.
> 
> Moi je me posais la question de devenir moi même FA... je ne cotoyais pas et n'avais jamais cotoyé d'Handi'Chiens à cette période. Maintenant, je vis à quelques pas du centre, et il y a où je vis la majorité des Handi'Chiens du centre (10 sur 12 sur une session par exemple). Donc je les vois tous les jours...
> 
> Et je vois des chiots et des chiens heureux, qui sont bien dans leurs baskets, qui jouent etc...
> 
> Au final, ces chiens sont des chiens comme tous les autres. Ils reçoivent un éducation totalement basée sur le renforcement positif, avec la récompense après l'ordre comme tout ceux qui travaillent avec leur chien.
> ...


Puisque, effectivement, je fais partie des personnes qui contestent ce principe d'utilisation de l'animal au profit de l'homme, je n'utilise aucun des ordres que tu as cités !!! Mes chiennes ont du rappel, l'une d'elles rapporte le bâton si on lui lance mais on ne lui a pas appris, aucune ne donne la patte (quelle horreur... à quoi ça sert ?) , aucune ne "tire" etc etc. Par contre, elles savent très bien reconnaitre lorsque l'on sort, elles savent très bien marcher sur une corniche vertigineuse sans s'exciter, la majorité ont marché au pied en ville, détachées, sur le trottoir. La plus grosse majorité ont su ,sans aller "à l'éducation," s'assoir en attendant le feu vert pour traverser... ET CELA NOUS SUFFIT ! Toutes ont toujours été sorties dans la nature, tous les jours et détachées. Mon chien est mon ami, pas mon moyen de...

----------


## Galantine

Bravo pour ce que font ou ont fait tes chiennes DROIT DE VIE, c'est plus que ce que fait mon chien , éducation ou pas, sans laisse il aurait vécu 15 jours ou 3 semaines maximum.
Ce débat suscite chez moi une interrogation d'ordre général sur l'animal domestique mais je répugne à ouvrir un sujet.....

----------


## lilou 92

> Puisque, effectivement, je fais partie des personnes qui contestent ce principe d'utilisation de l'animal au profit de l'homme, je n'utilise aucun des ordres que tu as cités !!! Mes chiennes ont du rappel, l'une d'elles rapporte le bâton si on lui lance mais on ne lui a pas appris, aucune ne donne la patte (quelle horreur... à quoi ça sert ?) , aucune ne "tire" etc etc. Par contre, elles savent très bien reconnaitre lorsque l'on sort, elles savent très bien marcher sur une corniche vertigineuse sans s'exciter, la majorité ont marché au pied en ville, détachées, sur le trottoir. La plus grosse majorité ont su ,sans aller "à l'éducation," s'assoir en attendant le feu vert pour traverser... ET CELA NOUS SUFFIT !


Tu dis ne pas leur avoir appris les ordres "assis, couché, donne la patte" mais tu leur a appris à s'asseoir devant un passage pour piéton...
Tu joue avec les mots là, non ?
Désolé je ne comprends pas l'objection de principe même sans regarder ce qu'il y a autour. Il y a une chose qui m'horrifie d'avantage que d'apprendre à un chien à donner la patte, c'est de voir à quel point les personnes mal voyantes ont du mal à s'intégrer dans une société ou tout ne fonctionne qu'avec le visuel.

----------


## Melmene

Amen !

Je ne vois pas où est le mal à éduquer un chien... C'est comme si on disait qu'il ne faut pas apprendre ceci ou cela aux enfants parce qu'il faut leur foutre la paix. L'éducation, c'est l'enrichissement de l'esprit. Un chien éduqué est beaucoup plus épanoui qu'un chien qui ne l'est pas, pour moi c'est juste une évidence...

----------


## Koka

Selon moi, il vaut mieux se pencher sur la manière dont sont éduqués les chiens guides que sur le principe du chien guide lui même. Le chien-guide ne fait que refléter la manière dont l'homme à exercer son pouvoir sur le chien. Et je pense qu'il serait hypocrite de rejeter l'idée d'un animal vivant avec une personne déficiente et lui apportant un soutien alors que finalement, de mon point de vue, à partir du moment où nous prenons un animal c'est parce que nous le voulons, parce que nous en avons besoin, parce que nous les aimons. Rien que ce point exprime une certaine part d'égoïsme de l'homme. Puisque objectivement, l'animal n'a rien demandé. Et pourtant, nous continuons à avoir des animaux chez nous, à leur imposer un mode de vie et effectivement, nous ne pouvons pas les relâcher en liberté un beau matin. Que va faire un chien si nous lui donnons sa liberté ? Si nous le lâchons dans un champ ou dans un coin de ville et que nous partons ? S'il ne retrouve pas le chemin de sa (notre) maison, il va errer, changer de comportement, probablement mourir ou finir dans un sale état. 
Je pense qu'à partir de ça, il faut accepter que nous avons un pouvoir sur eux, et qu'il faut savoir s'en servir raisonnablement et dans le respect. 

Et donc, après, il faut savoir doser cette emprise. Et personnellement je n'ai jamais vu un chien malheureux de vivre avec un maître qui l'a éduqué, qui joue avec (jeux choisi par la maître bien sûr), qui fait des activités (courses, baignade, rando,..). Tout dépend du chien ensuite. Et je ne pense pas que lui apprendre des choses c'est le réduire à une machine. Et puis, il y'a quand même un respect du chien dans les école de chiens-guides, si le chien ne veut pas ou n'est pas emballé ou ne s'intéresse pas à l'activité, on va pas lui taper dessus et on le propose à l'adoption à des gens non déficients. Ça me paraît être un bon principe. Je pense donc qu'il faut avant tout s'intéresser à l'éducation qu'ont ces chiens guides, et je pense que c'est surtout ça qui pourrait être critiquer. Je ne connaît pas personnellement les écoles ni leurs manières de fonctionner mais visiblement ça fait appel à des méthodes positives et le respect du chien, donc je ne vois pas vraiment ce qu'il y'a d'ignoble dans cette démarche.

----------


## Melmene

Merci Koka !

Ah et ça me rappelle que je voulais revenir sur un point. Plusieurs fois dans ce débat j'ai lu des choses du type "S'il n'est pas performant, on s'en débarrasse en le réformant". Mais notre but est le contraire ! C'est parce que le chien n'a pas envie et n'aime pas ça qu'il n'est pas motivé. Et donc nous le réformons justement pour son bien-être, pour ne pas le forcer à faire quelque chose qui ne lui plait pas, pour lui "foutre la paix" en le laissant tranquillement dans une famille lambda, si c'est ce qu'il préfère. Ce n'est pas une manière de nous en débarrasser. Chaque réforme représente un coût élevé pour l'école, puisque c'est du temps "perdu" pour les salariés qui éduquaient ce chien (donc un coût en terme de salaires), ainsi que tous les frais vétérinaires, de nourriture etc. Donc ce n'est pas de gaité de coeur que les chiens sont réformés, mais bien quand il y a une raison, et pour son bien-être.

----------


## chaoscilliation

Je trouve le commentaire comme quoi "la théorie du moindre mal ne marche pas" assez ironique. 

En effet, quasiment tout fonctionne comme ça dans notre société. Donc l'accorder à une chose mais pas à une autre, c'est farfelu. 
C'est d'ailleurs pour ça qu'il y a des lois.. Et que le chien y est toujours considéré comme un meuble malgré "la bonne volonté ambiante" (mais ce n'est pas le débat ).

Par exemple, le simple fait de mettre son chien en laisse le temps de passer une zone dangereuse ou de lui mettre un collier, c'est miser sur le moindre mal. Parce qu'entre le risque de se faire culbuter par une voiture et le risque de limiter sa liberté d'action, on choisit forcément de limiter sa liberté d'action. C'est malgré tout choisir le moindre mal. 
Entre les croquettes, même hautes gamme, et une alimentation déséquilibrée, pas naturelle ou plus couteuse, on choisit le sac de croquettes, pourtant elles ont aussi une flopée d'inconvénients. C'est donc du moindre mal. 
De même, entre une vie de liberté totale et du caninhop en ville ou parce qu'on a pas le temps de sortir le chien..
Ou même, le simple fait de continuer à faire reproduire certaines races en sachant que leur évolution leur cause de gros problèmes de santé parce qu'il plaisent ( le cas des persan à face plate et leurs problèmes respiratoires ).
La stérilisation c'est également choisir le moindre mal : on limite les naissances et les risques liés à celle-ci, on limite également le sur-nombre en refuge et les cancers, mais d'un autre côté, l'opération c'est prendre un risque per-op ou post-op ( même si il est minime aujourd'hui, il existe ). De plus, pour limiter les risques post-op, on fait prendre a nos lous des anti-bio et anti-douleurs et c'est pas pour leur plaire.. C'est donc du moindre mal. 
Une bonne partie de la PA c'est aussi du moindre mal : On a pas de familles d'adoption, donc on place en famille d'accueil, parfois déjà surchargées. C'est donc du moindre mal. 
Il en va de même pour les traitements et les maladies. On pèse le pour et le contre et on va en direction du moindre mal. Parce qu'il y a jamais de "tout bien". 

Donc pour moi, c'est cette phrase-ci qui n'est pas valable. 


Après, pour ce qui est du sujet en lui-même, j'avoue que j'étais pleine de préjugés avant de rencontrer certains déficients visuels ou personnes atteintes de handicap accompagnées par des chiens. 
Oui le chien guide le maitre et travaille, mais la relation ne se fait pas que dans un sens. Le maitre félicite, stimule, communique avec son chien, même pendant ces moments. Un simple stop, et il n'est pas rare de voir la personne flatter son chien et lui redonner son statut de chien. 
Et le lien entre le maitre et le chien, est souvent un lien bien plus profond que le lien entre un maitre normal et son chien. C'est une relation d'entière confiance qui se fait des deux côtés. D'ailleurs, il est pas rare de voir de l'anticipation dans la relation et ça c'est signe que la relation est fusionnelle. 
Et ce sont des chiens très équilibrés et épanouis en règle générale et quand la formation est à leur écoute bien entendu ( il est difficile de mettre tous les centres dans le même sacs car souvent ils ne sont pas égaux ). 

Après bien sûr, y'a des idiots partout. Que ce soit chez les éducateurs, les maitres, etc. Mais y'en a aussi dans la PA et chez les familles ordinaires. La théorie du "entre le tout blanc et le tout noir, il y a le gris" fonctionne partout. 

Après comme beaucoup, ce qui me désole, c'est que les chiens ne soient pas pris en refuge comme aux U.S.A. ou au R.U. J'espère qu'on y viendra un jour, même si en France on est fortement bouchés la dessus parce qu'on refuse de voir la vérité dure et moche en face. 
Parce que certains chiens y sont géniaux et tout à fait aptes à condition qu'on sache les y préparer. 
On parlait d'ailleurs de chiens ayant eu un traumatisme. J'en ai recueilli un comme ça il y a quelques années. Il avait une phobie marquée des femmes avec tendance a l'agressivité. Après plusieurs mois d'écoute et de gestes pour gagner sa confiance, il a fini par aller vers les femmes, même inconnues. 
Le chien est comme l'homme là dessus, il faut parfois du temps, de l'écoute et "une bonne thérapie", mais au final, c'est pas impossible. 

Et puis, je trouve aussi dommage qu'à la retraite du chien ou quand celui-ci est "mis de côté", on ne propose pas au maitre atteint de handicap de le garder, avec une aide financière pour certains. Ça marche bien dans certaines associations avec les appels aux dons. 
Surtout si, comme dit, c'est si rare que ça arrive. Parce que ça doit être déchirant pour le chien comme pour le maitre. 


Enfin, on l'aura compris, mon point de vue est justement "ni tout noir, ni tout blanc". Il est gris, parce qu'on voit bien les avancées faites, mais forcément, comme partout, y'aura toujours un soucis qui se pose quelque part et qu'il faut contraster et essayer de régler. 
Rome s'est pas construite en un jour, mais je pense que les mentalités évoluent au sein du milieu et pas en mal, donc on va bien finir par arriver a quelque chose un jour.

----------


## Zénitude

> Après comme beaucoup, ce qui me désole, c'est que les chiens ne soient pas pris en refuge comme aux U.S.A. ou au R.U. J'espère qu'on y viendra un jour, même si en France on est fortement bouchés la dessus parce qu'on refuse de voir la vérité dure et moche en face. Parce que certains chiens y sont géniaux et tout à fait aptes à condition qu'on sache les y préparer.


J'ai rencontré des chiens guides d'aveugles et ils avaient l'air heureux et complices avec leur maître, je n'ai pas vu d'exploitation. Par principe, le chien est proche de son maître et aime être auprès de lui. La seule chose qui me dérange est en effet que les chiens ne soient pas adoptés en refuge.

----------


## Vero94

> je trouve aussi dommage qu'à la retraite du chien ou quand celui-ci est "mis de côté", on ne propose pas au maitre atteint de handicap de le garder


Ce qui faut bien comprendre comme il a été dit c'est que la relation maitre/chien est très forte. Le chien est quasiment H24 avec son maitre. Lors d'une mise à la retraite, si le déficient visuel décide de prendre un autre chien, le retraité doit rester seul en attendant son retour. De très mauvaises expériences allant jusqu'au fait que le nouveau retraité se laisse mourir sont légion.
Je pense que même si la séparation est dure des deux cotés, une famille de retraite est souvent la meilleure solution pour le chien.

----------


## sylviana

Comment vous arrvez à trouver aussi facilement des familles pour vos vieux chiens? quand je vois qu'en refuge, ils ne partent pas, ça m'interpelle.

----------


## Vero94

Je pense (et ca était mon cas) que certaines personnes s'investissent dans le monde du chein guide autant pour le chien que pour les ceux qui tiennent le harnais (déficient visuel). En plus, un chien retraité on est sur qu'il a une super base d'éducation et du coup ca rassure les gens. Pour les adoptions au refuge, certains se disent encore "si il a été abandonné c'est qu'il a un problème"

Il faut aussi savoir que très souvent les familles de retraite ont un lien avec le maitre, genre : amis, famille, bénévole de l'école.

Certains maitres mettent un point d'honneur à continuer de payer l'assurance de leurs chiens, les croquettes ou ce genre de chose. L'école (celle de Paris pour les autres je ne sais pas) s'engage à reprendre le chien en cas de gros soucis de santé. Par exemple, je vois à l'école des chiens en fin de vie qu'il faut porter pour les besoins ce qui pour la famille de retaite n'est pas toujours possible vu le poids des loulous.tt

Tout ca mis bout à bout explique sans doute la différence de motivation des adoptants entre chiens guide et refuge pour des chiens de 8 ans environ.

----------


## lilou 92

Oui c'est soit quelqu'un de la famille/proche du maitre,  soit la FA de départ, soit quelqu'un de l'asso en général (quand c'est pas le maitre qui le garde). Je pense que la difficulté à trouver quelqu'un est vraiment moindre.

----------


## Melmene

Dans notre école, j'ai géré les adoptions des réformés et retraités pendant 3 ans. Je n'ai eu que deux retraités à placer sur ces trois ans. Il est évident qu'ils sont plus difficiles à placer que les réformés, de par leur âge. Dans les dossiers de gens qui postulent pour adopter un chien, il y a environ 10% des gens qui souhaitent un retraité. Souvent ce sont des personnes âgées, qui ne souhaitent pas s'engager sur 10 ou 15 ans, et aussi qui souhaitent un chien calme et bien éduqué, sans soucis de comportement. Le premier que j'ai placé a eu un gros souci deux semaines après son adoption, il s'est trouvé du jour au lendemain complètement paralysé du train arrière. Les gens ont paniqué et ne souhaitaient plus le garder, nous l'avons donc évidemment repris. Il n'a pas été replacé chez son maître en attendant une 2ème adoption, pour qu'il ne soit pas perdu. Il est resté donc avec nous quelques temps (2 ou 3 mois je crois), plus précisément chez un éducateur qui le portait trois ou quatre fois par jour dans les escaliers de son immeuble pour les besoins... Puis, le traitement anti-arthrose ayant fait des miracles, il a pu être placé chez des gens dont il fait le bonheur. Ils ont réaménagé leur jardin pour lui et lui font faire des séances d'hydrothérapie toutes les semaines. Ils nous envoient régulièrement des photos par mail, et passent dire bonjour de temps en temps.

Bref je divague. Donc oui, c'est plus difficile, mais on trouve toujours. Les gens sont motivés par l'éducation acquise, l'engagement a plus court terme, et le fait de faire partie d'une chaîne de solidarité. De plus les chiens ne sont pas en situation précaire en attendant leur adoption. Soit ils restent chez leur maître jusqu'à ce que nous trouvions quelqu'un, soit ils seront chez quelqu'un de l'équipe.

----------

